# Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?



## Olli.P (19. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,

da sich anscheinend sonst keiner traut und der erste Monat schon wieder halb rum ist, will ich mal wieder den Anfang machen...................... :smoki

Die ersten Bilder:


----------



## Michael H (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo

Sind die Bilder Aktuell ...?

Deine pflanzen stehen ja noch voll im Saft und sind noch schön Grün .

Ansonsten Tip Top dein Teich .

Meinen zeig ich besser nicht , ist eher ein Acker mit einem Wasserloch in der Mitte im moment .


----------



## Titran (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Bei meinem sieht man im Moment nicht viel, er ist noch immer unter einer Eisdecke versteckt, aber er beginnt nun vom Rand her an aufzutauen, bevor der nächste Schnee und Kälteperiode kommt.
Den __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlingen scheint die Eisdecke bis anhin nichts ausgemacht zu haben, soweit ich dies bis dato beobachten konnte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Oli,

naja, bei mir siehts noch net so grün aus, der Zungenhahnenfuß hat in großen Teich noch nicht so richtig Fuß gefaßt und im Ámphibienteich war er im Herbst zum Großteil rausgeflogen

aber die __ Sumpfdotterblume schieben Laub und rum um den Teich sind die ersten Blüten da
die Fischies (nur die Koi und Goldschleien sind nicht zu sehen) sind auch munter


----------



## Olli.P (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,


jepp, die Bilder sind ganz Aktuell, hab ich erst gestern vorm Posten geschossen.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Paar schicke Ecken hast du da, sind das Zaubernuss und Sumpfpriemeln?


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Moin Olli,
hast Du 'ne Heizung laufen???
Ist ja wohl der Knaller, was bei Dir schon alles sprießt... im Teich meine ich 
Hier schrammen wir haarscharf an einer Eisschicht auf dem Teich vorbei...


----------



## Tanny (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Ollie, 

...da kann man ja neidisch werden...

 Ist da eine Schwimmbadheizung im Teich???

...bei mir sehen die Tümpel noch absolut trostlos aus....

und heute auch erstmals in diesem Winter mit dünner Eisschicht...

...jetzt will ich keinen Winter mehr !!!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

... sooooo schaut's hier auch aus,
gerade fallen wieder Eisflocken vom Himmel,
Kamin ist an!


----------



## Olli.P (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,



> Paar schicke Ecken hast du da, sind das Zaubernuss und Sumpfpriemeln?



Nö,  das Grün auf Bild 11 ist die __ Sumpfdotterblume, die hat sogar zu Weihnachten noch geblüht......... 

Und die meisten grünen Stengel sind schmalblättriger Rohkolben und eine Gräserart.

Ach ja, das schwimmende auf der Oberfläche ist noch __ Papageienfeder.............

Und:

Nein da iss nix beheizt.................... :smoki


Aber jetzt isses hier auch recht frisch geworden, zwar noch kein Frost, aber Nachts um 0° ..............


----------



## Finalein (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

  Bei uns heute auch dolle kalt. Und auf dem Teich ne dünne Eisschicht. Die Babys sind so weit oben, hoffe, die frieren nicht ein.
Man Olli, Dein Teich sieht ja aus.(vor Neid erblasse) Bei mir sieht man kaum, daß da Pflanzen drin sind. Und grün ist da schon garnix. Ich mache morgen mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## GartenGarten01 (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Sehr schöne Beiträge, ich bin begeistert! Wir werden unsren Gartenteich erst bauen - dazu werden wir mit viel  arbeiten - freue mich schon sehr darauf! Im Frühling geht es los! Ich bedanken mich jedenfalls bei euch für euren Input!


----------



## troll20 (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

[OT]Immer diese verbotene Schleichwerbung, so was sollte man mal abmahnen [/OT]

Da ja nun der Winter doch noch nach Berlin gekommen ist sieht es hier sehr traurig aus 
Aber die Temp. unterm Eis ist mit 6°C in 0,5m tiefe noch 
Den Orfen scheint es noch zu warm zum Schlafen zu sein, die pirschen immer noch unterm Eis auf der suche nach Futter rum 
Der Rest hat sich anscheinend mit Gedanken an den kommendem Frühling ins Traumland verabschiedet :__ nase

Bilder hochladen klappt leider nicht 
ist wohl meine Verbindung zu langsam

einzeln geht es 

   

LG René


----------



## woelfi23 (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo und ein schönes neues Jahr wünsch ich euch.
So sieht es gestern 25.01.24 an meinen Teichen aus,der grosse ist immer noch grün.
Frost hatten wir hier in Dortmund noch nicht,kann ruhig wieder wärmmer werden.
Gruss woelfi
PS: Habe noch ein Hobby,ich züchte Blaustirnamazonen.


----------



## Michael H (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo

So nach den Ganzen schönen Bildern mal ein paar Depri-Bildchen

So sieht mein Teich Aktuell aus , Bilder gerade eben gemacht bei Sonnenschein und 7 Grad + .
Wasser __ Lilien und __ Rohrkolben zurückgeschnitten . __ Teichrosen sind aus dem Teich und stehen in Kübel .

Wie man sieht bin ich schon im Umbau 2014 , jetzt fehlt nur noch der Frühling dann kann es los gehn .


----------



## woelfi23 (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*



Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So nach den Ganzen schönen Bildern mal ein paar Depri-Bildchen
> 
> ...



Das geht ja noch mit deinem grünen Wasser,schau Dir mal meinen an.
Gruss woelfi


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ihr habt grün und seht euer Wasser?

wie schön für euch.
Hier ist es nur noch weiß  1 und kalt 

LG René


----------



## Michael H (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*



woelfi23 schrieb:


> Das geht ja noch mit deinem grünen Wasser,schau Dir mal meinen an.
> Gruss woelfi



Hallo

Ach mit dem Wasser bin ich eigendlich zufrieden , ist die Folie die Grün ist nicht das Wasser.
Wasser ist soweit klar


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

aktueller Stand:

Frühling wo bist du nur versteckt??

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo 

Hier mal ein paar Aufnahmen vom 28.01.14 da hatten wir über 8°+ und schönen Sonnenschein

          

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Digicat (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Winter-Zauber
 

und der Pflanzenteich
 

bei aktuellen -3.0°C, Sonne und eine frische Brise aus NW.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Na, dann will ich auch mal - der Teich liegt in der Nähe von München/ Ammersee. Das Foto wurde Anfang Januar gemacht - mittlerweile haben wir auch Eis auf der Oberfläche, aber ca die Hälfte der Wasserfläche wird durch den Aquaoxy freigehalten. Ich hab 6 Goldfische, 5 Bitterlinge und jede Menge Goldi- Nachwuchs. Mal sehen, wer diesen Winter überlebt.
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Mein Teich ist gewachsen 
aber immer noch vereist 

LG Rene


----------



## Tanny (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Rene, 
WOW 

...so einen Teich wollte ich auch immer schon vor der Haustür haben - am liebsten direkt an meiner Grundstücksgrenze 

Kannst Du mal eine detaillierte Bauanleitung einstellen :smoki

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Ach Kirstin,

da musst du nich viel bauen. 
Einfach ein Grundstück an der Ostsee kaufen und genießen 
Die Natur macht den Rest. 
In diesem Fall in Stralsund am Hafen, direkt vor dem Ozeanum.

LG Rene


----------



## Tanny (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2014 an euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Rene, 

 das habe ich befürchtet....

...dann müsste ich ja mein Paradies aufgeben....
das geht ja gar nicht....

...also wohl doch kein eigener Strand 

...bleibe ich also bei meinen Tümpeln 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## burki (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

ja kaum zu glauben was bei Oli schon alles wächst.

Habe gestern bei mir erst etwas Mulm und Lauf aus dem Miniteich entfernt.
Dabei einen Junkmolch entdeckt. Da der Teich dies Jahr nur eine kleine Eisdecke hatte hat der den Winter gut überstanden 

Bilder lohen nicht, alles noch grau , selbst  der Tannenwedel hat diesen Winter unter Wasser nichts  gemacht.
Bis auf ein paar Unterwasserblätter wächst noch nichts.

2 Bäume wurden im Garten entfernt, damit nun Platz ohne Ende für was großes.
Leider Ebbe in der Portokasse, darum auch 2014 kein neues Projekt.


----------



## Finalein (28. Feb. 2014)

Mein Teich ist im Moment leider etwas grün, sehe nicht mal die Fische dadrin. Bin auch schon gespannt, ob die Goldi Babys überlebt haben.


----------



## Finalein (28. Feb. 2014)

Hätte auch gerne so ein Seegrundstück.*träum* Und mit eigenem Sandstrand. Das wär schon was.


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

das Wetter ist total verrückt...
Gestern, also am 27.2. habe ich zwei __ Molche im Teich entdeckt. 
Aktuell sieht es jetzt so aus:   Direkt-Upload vom Handy. 

Wir müssen dringend noch den vorjährigen Bewuchs entfernen. Leider nun ohne praktische Eisfläche. Aber einen neuen Kescher habe ich heute endlich ergattern können.


----------



## jolantha (28. Feb. 2014)

Hatte heute einen 40 cm großen toten Koi an der Oberfläche ! Hat aber wohl schon länger unten tot rumgelegen.
Er war ganz weiß, dabei hab ich gar keinen ganz weißen mehr .
Da mein Wasser noch trüb ist, kann ich gar nicht sagen, welcher fehlt. ????
Habe aber auch mehrere Kleinkinder vom letzten Jahr entdeckt, putzmunter .


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2014)

Oh das tut mir leid, hoffentlich sind es nicht noch mehr, oder gar das einige Krank sind


----------



## jolantha (28. Feb. 2014)

Troll, 
ich konnte nichts an ihm entdecken, keine hervorgequollenen Augen, keinen Pilz, nichts.
Seziert habe ich ihn aber nicht, liegt mir nicht so


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Jo!
Habe es ebend gelesen mit Deinem Koi, tut mir echt leid, bei 40cm hat man sich schon an den Fisch gewöhnt bzw. ins Herz geschlossen. Die Natur geht manchmal irre Wege, ich habe mal einen toten Koi unter der NG- Ufermatte raus gehohlt. Den hätte ich nie gefunden, aber der Geruch war da.
Was den Koi dazu veranlaßt hat, keine Ahnung.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Digicat (1. März 2014)

Servus

Unser Teich ist gerade wieder von den nächtlichen Minus° aufgetaut ...

     

Das Wasser ist glasklar 
Beim linken Bild kann man im Hausschatten den Bodengrund in 120cm erkennen.

In den Sumpfzonen muß ich noch die Halme/Gräser zurück schneiden 
und eventuell die Weidenblätter aus der Seichtwasserzone entfernen.

In der früh hatten wir -4,7°C und im Moment haben wir 10,6°C und die Sonne scheint fast ungetrübt.
Ein paar Wolken werden vom ~Westwind herangepustet, die aber nur kurz die Sonne verdecken.


----------



## Tanny (1. März 2014)

...seit Tagen schönster Sonnenschein und fast kein Wind 

...das habe ich doch gleich mal genutzt, 
um auf dem Hof die eingetopften Pflanzen von ihren Vorjahresstrunken zu befreien 
und um den ersten Tümpel zu versäubern ...

...zugegeben: jetzt sieht es wirklich erstmal kahl aus...

.aber: es sind schon überall knospen und kleine neue Triebe in den Startlöchern
...es sieht fast so aus, als ob ich dieses Jahr erstmals nicht eine Pflanze an den Winter "verloren" habe 

hier die Bilder vorher (21.1.2014 / nachher 2 x 27.2.2014       .....

LG Kirstin


----------



## ChristianB (2. März 2014)

Hallo,

hier sind meine aktuellen Bilder:
 

Leider sind die Algennester immer noch vorhanden:
[ 


Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. März 2014)

Hallo und schönen Sonntag allerseits.
So sieht's im nördl. Umland von Berlin aus.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tinky (7. März 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir den Thread eben mal durchgelesen und eine Frage zu einem der Bilder von Olli P.:
Ich erlaube mir mal Dein eigenes Bild zu posten...hoffe das darf ich:
Wie heißen diese Sternenförmigen Pflanzen bei Dir da auf dem Foto?
Schwimmen die frei herum oder sind die im Boden verwurzelt?
Grüße Bastian


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2014)

da Olli gerade nicht da ist, antworte ich Dir mal schnell - Krebsscheren, die treiben frei im Wasser und bilden lange Wurzeltriebe, die sich durchaus mal im Kies feststetzen könnten.


----------



## Tinky (7. März 2014)

Hallo Zacky - danke Dir für die Antwort, die mich allerdings in Erstaunen versetzt 
Da wurde mir letztes Jahr "irgendetwas" als __ Krebsschere verkauft...aber nicht DAS! hehe

Bastian


----------



## burki (7. März 2014)

Hallo

im Vorgarten habe ich vor ca. 3 Jahren 3 Mauerkübel eingegraben mit wenig Pflanzen drin.
Die sind aber voll mit Fandenalgen und Mulm.
Es wimmelt da von Jungmolchen.
Ich hoffe das sie da dann auch rauskommen, wenn der Wasserstand fällt, wegen der steilen Wände. Oder ich versuche sie raus zufischen und in den Gartenteich zu setzen
Da hatte ich bislang nur einen entdeckt.


----------



## Tanny (7. März 2014)

Hallo Burki, 
das ist ja eine super Idee 
das werde ich rund um die Tümpel glaube ich auch mal ausprobieren 

Bzgl. des" raus kommens" der __ Molche: 
warum steckst Du nicht in jeden Kübel ein oder zwei Zweige/kleine Äste schräg rein. 
Dann können sie rausklettern, wenn es der rechte Zeitpunkt für sie ist.

Bei all unseren Tränkekübeln für die Pferde mache ich das auf den Koppeln auch immer so, 
damit mir da keine reingefallenen Vögel drin ertrinken. 

Eigentlich hatte ich eine ganz andere Idee, die ich auch schon mal an Schwegeler geschickt hatte, 
in der Hoffnung, dass sie soetwas mal in Serie produzieren 
(...ich habe zwar immer oft tolle Ideen, aber mit der Umsetzung hapert es dann mangels "Bastelbegabung"  )
...aber Schwegeler hat da noch nichts gemacht 

Ich denke, es müsste möglich sein, eine Art kleine Insel zu bauen, die man in solche Tränkekübel setzen kann. 
Die Außenkante muss so schwer sein, dass sie einen cm unter Wasser schwimmt. 
Dann steigt sie schräg an (rauhe Oberfläche) und der Rest der Insel ist dann wie das Wort schon sagt über Wasser. 
Theoretisch könnte man das in verschiedenen Größen herstellen und auch auf größeren Teichen oder in Außenschwimmbecken 
mit sehr steilen Ufern schwimmen lassen, damit die Vögel da auch gleich noch eine Tränke haben und reingefallene kleine 
Piepmatze und sonstige Land- und Luftbewohner wieder raus kommen...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## burki (7. März 2014)

Hallo Kirstin

ich hatte auch überlegt einen Rest von Ufermatte zu verwenden. Ich vermute dies Jahre kommt da auch wieder ein Päärchen zu Besuch.
Oder deinen Tip nehmen, kann frische Weidenzweige schneiden, die im Garten sind. Muss nur sehen das die nicht zu dünn sind.


----------



## Annett (8. März 2014)

burki schrieb:


> Die sind aber voll mit Fandenalgen und Mulm.
> Es wimmelt da von Jungmolchen.


Hallo Burki,

Du hast da jetzt schon junge __ Molche schwimmen? Also welche aus diesem Jahr?


----------



## burki (8. März 2014)

Hallo Annett

ich glaube kaum das die aus diesem Jahr sind.
Haben noch Kiemen und sind so 3cm lang.
Letzter Wurf aus 2013


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2014)

Mal ein paar aktuelle Bewohner 

LG René


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. März 2014)

Hallo...
und noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder, bei dem schönen Wetter kann man ja richtig zusehen, wie alles wächst!  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Lutz (11. März 2014)




----------



## Limnos (16. März 2014)

Das sind meine Teiche derzeit


----------



## samorai (16. März 2014)

Hallo!
Bei dem stürmischen Wetter von gestern und heute sind Kescher und Skimmer heiß gelaufen.






mfg Ron!


----------



## Ulli (16. März 2014)

Bei mir ist noch abgedeckt, aber darunter blüht und grünt es und die Fische freuen sich über das warme Wasser.
Grüße Ulli


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2014)

Hallo Ulli aus der Nachbarschaft,

sieht gut aus! Heizt du über den Winter?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Ulli (16. März 2014)

Oh, ein Staufer im Forum, hallo Holger.

Ich würde heizen, aber war diesen Winter bei uns gar nicht nötig. Das Wasser hat 16 Grad, unter der Abdeckung wärmt es sich gut auf, wenn die Sonne so scheint.
Die niedrigste WT war diesen Winter bei 7,5 Grad... 

Grüße aus dem Remstal 
Ulli


----------



## muh.gp (17. März 2014)

Da war es im Filstal etwas kü ich hänge gerade bei 9 Grad im Teich. Hatte aber auch nicht so eine tolle Abdeckung...


----------



## Aland (17. März 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mir den Thread eben mal durchgelesen und eine Frage zu einem der Bilder von Olli P.:
> Ich erlaube mir mal Dein eigenes Bild zu posten...hoffe das darf ich:
> ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2014)

Hi Bastian,

erst mal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum

Du meinst die grünen, auf der ersten Seite die auf Foto 3?

das sind Krebsscheren (Stratiodes aloides), werden auch ab und zu als __ Wasseraloe bezeichnet

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. März 2014)

... unser Teich ist glasklar,
die Fischis stehen schon oben,
bis dato keine Verluste,
und langsam aber sicher beginnt es auch schon zu grünen im Flachwasserbereich.


----------



## andreas w. (17. März 2014)

Hi Gemeinde, Verluste hatte ich leider ein paar - kleine Goldfische (tipp ich) runde 5cm, noch ohne Farbe. Entweder sie hatten das Warme Wetter nicht vertragen, oder der Stress mit dem Umsetzen/Neueinsatz im Herbst war doch zu anstrengend .

Die Großen sind alle noch am Schwimmen - macht Spass am Teich zu sitzen und ihnen zuzugucken. Auch die zwei Goldorfen - "Pünktchen & Anton" sind aktiv. Mal sehen was daraus wird .

Was überraschend früh in Menge im Teich aktiv ist, sind die __ Kröten !!! Mal sehen wie viele es noch werden, bevor ich wieder gesetzbrüchig werde .

Ansonsten - Filterpumpen sind noch aus, warum kaltes Wasser rein- und warmes rauspumpen. Mitte März, wenn´s auch morgens warm ist, gehen die Pumpen an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2014)

war gerade noch mal mit den Hundchen draußen und im Teich machte es an mehreren Ecken lautstark ük ük ük. Die ersten geilen Bufo budo Kerle sind da verkehrt aufgestiegen (__ Molche sind schon seit Anfang letzter Woche in den Teichen).

@Andreas: Krötenquappen kann man doch nie genug im Teich haben. Tausende davon machen wenigstens mal ordentlich sauber da sie ja alles mögliche an Pflanzenresten, Algenaufwüchse und Aas entsorgen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Krötenquappen kann man doch nie genug im Teich haben. Tausende davon machen wenigstens mal ordentlich sauber da sie ja alles mögliche an Pflanzenresten, Algenaufwüchse und Aas entsorgen


 Sehe ich auch so.....


----------



## andreas w. (17. März 2014)

He Frank, gegen die Quappen hab ich nichts, auch nicht gegen die __ Kröten, aber wenn´s dann wieder so viele werden, daß sie sich an den Fischen vergreifen (war so), dann wird ich aktiv und reduzier die Menge etwas. Öffentlicher Teich am Erholungszentrum ist um die Ecke. Dazu ist mein Teich dann doch zu klein.

In diesem Sinne, Andreas.


----------



## toschbaer (18. März 2014)

Hallo,
bei uns am Teich
    sind immer noch Äpfel

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. März 2014)

Hallo, Toschbaer 
Deine Schwimminsel finde ich gut . Was hast Du da für Bäumchen drauf ( Bonsai?)
Hab' auch vor, sowas für den Teich zu machen, stell mal Bilder rein, wenn's soweit ist.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. März 2014)

Hallo,
So, die Schwimminsel sind fertig. Hier mal ein paar Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. März 2014)

...und noch' Bild


----------



## ina1912 (22. März 2014)

Kriegen wir noch ne Bauanleitung dazu?


----------



## Alfii147 (22. März 2014)

Diese kann man kaufen, kosten ca. 8-10 €

lG


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. März 2014)

Hallo, Ina
Richtig, kannste kaufen...und für den Preis mach' ich mir nicht die Mühe mit Selberbasteln.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (23. März 2014)

endlich fängt es hier auch an "durchzugrünen" und zu blühen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (23. März 2014)

und hier die restlichen Fotos (klappte irgendwie nicht mit dem Hochladen)

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tabor12 (27. März 2014)

So siehts bei mir jetzt aus


----------



## Ikulas (27. März 2014)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo, Ina
> Richtig, kannste kaufen...und für den Preis mach' ich mir nicht die Mühe mit Selberbasteln.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



Hallo Goldkäferchen,

wo kann man denn sowas kaufen ?

LG Beate


----------



## woelfi23 (27. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,bei uns ist der Winter vorbei.Ach ja wir hatten hier ja gar kein Winter.Ich hatte Euch doch erzählt das meine Teich soooo grün waren,das ganze letzte Jahr,nun ist er wieder klar.Habe mir noch ein oase Screenmatik Filter gekauft,meine Filteranlage läuft schon seid Feb.Unter den Bachlauch am Kleinen Teich habe ich ein Pflanzkorb mit sehr feinen Filterschaumstoff getan,den musse ich jeden Tag auswringen,da war eine grüne suppe drin.ich hoffe das die Teiche jetzt klar bleiben.Jetzt kommt die Zeit wieder wo ich mein Laubnetz wieder drauf machen muss,wegen den Blüten usw.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute 27.03.14-Gruss woelfi


----------



## woelfi23 (27. März 2014)

und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. März 2014)

Hallo, Beate,
die Pflanzinseln kannst Du über amazon kaufen ("Velda Pflanzinseln").
Hier noch ein paar Bilder.
LG Goldkäferchen.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. März 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

habe eine Frage zu deinen Black Moor. Hälst du Sie Ganzjährig draußen ? Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt ?
Besitze auch einen, 11 Jahre alt, gute 25 cm groß (+ Flossen). Bei mir muss er aber im Winter rein.

lG Fabian


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. März 2014)

Hallo, Fabian
Habe meinen kleinen Schwarzen (jetzt 2 Jahre) immer ganzjährig draußen im Teich. Allerdings decke ich den Teich, wenn's kalt wird mit Noppenfolie ab, wenn sehr kalt ist habe ich ein Heizkabel im Teich, das ich dann anstelle. Bis jetzt ist alles ohne Probleme gut gegangen. Einen anderen dicken Schwarzen hat wahrscheinlich ein __ Fischreiher oder Katze o.ä. geholt.
Stell doch mal ein Bild rein, der ist ja riesig mit 25 cm!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (28. März 2014)

He Goldkäferchen!
Habe ebend auf Deine Bilder (speziell das mit Skimmer) eine art Strippe oder Vorfach gesehen. Stört das nicht beim säubern des Skimmers? Wir benutzen hier meist einen langen Stil (vom Besen)  mit einen Haken vorne dran, zum raus heben und wieder ein  setzen.
so in etwa.

gruß Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (28. März 2014)

Hallo
wie einige schon mit bekommen haben hatte ich vor drei Wochen einen heftigen Schub, danach kam ich für zwei Wochen ins Krankenhaus .Der Teichfilter lief weiter auf Winterbetrieb gedrosselt auf 3300 L weiter. Trotz der Filterrung kam es zur Extremen Algenblüte wie eigentlich jedes Jahr nur war ich leider nicht da um die UVC einzuschalten, also nam die Sache seinen lauf . Gestern endlich nach HAUSE , Sichttiefe 0,0 mm EXXTREM Grün , heute hab ich erstmal 5000L Wasser gewechselt  und die UVC angeschaltet, ich denke in  drei Wochen hab ich wieder 1,5m Sichtiefe kann auch vier Wochen dauern mal sehen , ist schon arg Grün ,morgen werd ich meine LH wiedereinsetzen und mal wieder den FLOW anziehen .Dann mach ich viellleicht auch mal ein Bild von der Suppe wenn ich mich trau;  Neee Neeee NEEEEEEEE
Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (28. März 2014)

He Patrick!
Wünsche Dir erstmal recht baldige Genesung!
Wurde in Deiner Abwesenheit  gefüttert?
Oder sind die Temp's so gestiegen?

mfg Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (28. März 2014)

Fütterung alle drei Tage eine Handvoll Hochwertiges Futter , die Temperatur ist von 8° auf 11° gestiegen ,wie gesagt hab ich jedes jahr  und wenn ich die UVC gleich einschalte hab ich auch  keine Probleme mit aber diesmal war ich ja nicht da, mmmmh was solls den Fischen gehts besser als mir iss halt leider GRÜN
Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (28. März 2014)

Für die Fische ist das grün nicht ungesund, nur für den Betrachter!

mfg Ron!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. März 2014)

Hi, Ron,
weiß nicht genau, was Du meinst (welches Bild?)
Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (28. März 2014)

Oh sorry!
Ist bei Woelfi 23! Verzeih mir!

mfg Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (28. März 2014)

Stimmt schon das Grün macht den Fuschies nichts , aber gerade im Frühjahr seh ich die Koi ganz gerne ganz und in Farbe ,man weis ja nie ob sie sich was eingefangen haben
Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (28. März 2014)

Da hast Du Recht Patrick, das geht wohl jeden so. Die Lieblinge durch zählen;begutachten usw..........usw.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hallo Goldkäferchen,
> 
> habe eine Frage zu deinen Black Moor. Hälst du Sie Ganzjährig draußen ? Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt ?
> Besitze auch einen, 11 Jahre alt, gute 25 cm groß (+ Flossen). Bei mir muss er aber im Winter rein.
> ...


 Habt Ihr da besondere Kenne von den Schleierschwänzen? Hatte vor viellen Jahren einen Schwarzen im Teich meiner Eltern....ist ohne Besonderenschutz nach 4 Jahren im Aquariun noch weiter 5 Jahre im Teich gewesen.....
Mein Nachwuchs muste unbedingt einen __ Schleierschwanz mit so einem roten Fleck auf dem Kopf haben ..... der Fleck wurde im Teich immer kleiner und ist jetzt weg. Hat den leichten Winter ohne Probleme überlebt.

Gibt es da eigendlich Zusammenhänge zwischen Wasserhärte und Farbe der Fische?


----------



## Patrick K (28. März 2014)

> Gibt es da eigendlich Zusammenhänge zwischen Wasserhärte und Farbe der Fische?


auf jeden Fall , ich glaub weiches Wasser besser für Rot und härteres besser für Schwarz oder auch ganz anderst , hab ich mal irgend wo gelesen also alle Angaben ohne Pistole

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall , ich glaub weiches Wasser besser für Rot und härteres besser für Schwarz oder auch ganz anderst , hab ich mal irgend wo gelesen also alle Angaben ohne Pistole


Geht mir auch so.....ohne Gewähr aber mir war es so das weiches Wasser eher zu weißen Fischen führt und hartes die Farben besser kommen läst......nix genaues weiß man.

Müsste man vielleicht mal einen Beitrag auf machen so frei nach dem Motto...zeigt eure Fische nach dem Kauf und jetzt nach ein paar Jahren. und was für ein Wasser habt Ihr im Teich.


----------



## Patrick K (29. März 2014)

Hallo 

Ich hab von einigen Koi besitzer gehört das das Schwarz wegen der fehlenden härte nicht zu vorschein kommt oder gar ganz verschwindet . Wir haben einen härte ° von um die10 das reicht aus um ein gutes schwarz her vor zu bringen falls die Showas etwas angrauen weis ich das was nicht stimmt (deshalb seh ich meine Fische gern)
Iss aber alles nur hörensagen bzw, HÖRENSEHEN ich kann und will auch nix beweisen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## pema (29. März 2014)

in und um meinen Teich herum geht es nun langsam wirklich los. Was ich sicher weiß ist, dass ich dieses Jahr wieder Krebsscheren zu verschenken haben werde
Petra


----------



## pema (29. März 2014)

Falsche Tasten...sorry


----------



## Alfii147 (29. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so.....ohne Gewähr aber mir war es so das weiches Wasser eher zu weißen Fischen führt und hartes die Farben besser kommen läst......nix genaues weiß man.
> 
> Müsste man vielleicht mal einen Beitrag auf machen so frei nach dem Motto...zeigt eure Fische nach dem Kauf und jetzt nach ein paar Jahren. und was für ein Wasser habt Ihr im Teich.



Hm, ob die Wasserhärte bei der Farbe der Fische was ändert kann ich nicht sagen.
Haben hier sehr hartes Wasser um die GH 20. Konnte noch nicht wirkliche Veränderungen sehen bei den Fischen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. März 2014)

Hallo, Petra,
ich hätte Interresse an Krebsscheren, aber Berlin ist ein bißchen weit weg von Dir. Kann und würdest Du 
die auch verschicken? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie das überleben.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2014)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo, Petra,
> ich hätte Interresse an Krebsscheren, aber Berlin ist ein bißchen weit weg von Dir. Kann und würdest Du
> die auch verschicken? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie das überleben.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen


Ja Bochum ist wirklich etwas weit, probieren würde ich es ja gern nochmal mit dem einsetzen von Krebsscheren. Evtl. wollen sie ja jetzt eher.

LG Rene


----------



## pema (30. März 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> aber Berlin ist ein bißchen weit weg von Dir.


verschicken würde ich die Krebsscheren nicht. Sie reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Druck und Austrocknung. Ich wüsste also gar nicht, wie ich sie vernünftig verpacken sollte
Allerdings - wie der Zufall es so will - lebt meine Tochter in Berlin...und die besuchen wir auch manchmal Also ist noch nicht alle Hoffnung verloren für dich, an Krebsscheren aus Bochum zu kommen. Allerdings werde ich sowieso erst abwarten, bis all die Krebsscherenbabys sich von den Mutterpflanzen abgenabelt haben.
Wenn es soweit ist und wir mal wieder gegen Osten fahren melde ich mich.
Aber erinnere mich auch mal daran .
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. März 2014)

Hallo, Petra,
Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt. Schau'n wir mal. Aber schon mal Danke für Dein Angebot.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ulli (30. März 2014)

Ulli schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch abgedeckt, aber darunter blüht und grünt es und die Fische freuen sich über das warme Wasser.
> Grüße Ulli
> Anhang anzeigen 128384



Hallo zusammen,
habe mich am Samstag entschlossen, die Abdeckung abzubauen und die kalten Nächte dann doch lieber mit der Heizung abzufedern. 
Dafür gab's heute einen Traumtag am Teich bei T-Shirt Wetter .
Grüße aus Schwaben
Ulli


----------



## Limnos (3. Apr. 2014)

Zur Zeit sind meine "Gewässer" immer noch ziemlich offen, andererseits blüht jetzt schon so einiges, sodass jetzt die beste Zeit ist zu fotografieren.

http://s735.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/Meine Teiche Fruehjahr 2014?sort=3/page-1


----------



## PeterW (6. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

bei dem schönen Wetter kam ich nicht umhin mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder zu machen, nachdem ich mit dem
rundherum nach der Erweiterung auch fast fertig bin.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

hier mal ein paar Bilder vom 30.03...................


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2014)

Und jetzt ein paar von heute......................


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2014)

Noch ein paar...............

      


WAsdoch eine Woche schönes warmes Wetter ausmachen kann.....................


----------



## PeterW (6. Apr. 2014)

Hi Olli,

wau.......
Wir sind hier an der Bergstrasse in Südhessen klimatisch schon bevorteilt aber wie dein Grünzeug gewachsen ist,
das ist ja der Wahnsinn. Bei mir im Teich wächst es zwar auch aber der richtige Schub war bis jetzt noch nicht.
Dauert heuer länger wie sonst, aber vielleicht wird's ja noch was.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Springmaus (6. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

sieht echt toll aus


----------



## anz111 (7. Apr. 2014)

Bei uns ist seig gut drei wochen eine mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägte Algenblüte. Ich fisch jeden 2. Tag einen Kübel voll Fadenalgen raus. Jetzt fangen die Pflanzen langsam zum wachsen an und die Algen werden deutlich weniger und dünner. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.

Lg Oliver


----------



## Olli.P (7. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

ja das iss schon toll wie hier alles gewachsen ist. 

Wir hatten hier ja die letzten 14 Tage mehr gutes Wetter wo es fast immer um die 20° mit Sonne am Tag war! 

Und wie man an den ersten Bildern von gestern erahnen kann, gibt es demnächst wohl wieder jede Menge Krebsscheren gegen Portoerstattung die wir loswerden müssen.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2014)

Da meld ich mich doch schon mal an, Olli


----------



## PeterW (7. Apr. 2014)

Hi Olli,

wenn du Krebsscheren über hast würde ich auch gern welche nehmen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, Olli
schöne Bilder, gefällt mir! Hier auch ein paar von mir.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2014)

Ich glaub ich spinne, ich bin von einem Truppenübungsplatzaufenthalt zurück gekommen und erblicke ein Seerosenblatt auf der Teichoberfläche!!!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Apr. 2014)

Gratuliere!
Bei mir sind sie noch gaaaanz unten.


----------



## elkop (9. Apr. 2014)

so schauts an meiner kleinen, seit  jahren funktionierenden pfütze aus.
ge...ppt wurde auch und das ergebnis um die __ wasserpest gewickelt, die ich mit stäben fixiert habe, um das ganze  zu erleichtern


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

bis 40-50cm Wassertiefe ist wieder was zu erkennen, Morgen mach ich mal wieder 5TL WW wird langsam , mmmmmh ganz langsaaaaaaaam

Am Anfang


 

Nach 1o Tagen


           

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2014)

jetzt endlich zeigt sich auch wieder erstes Leben in den Tümpeln
...wenn ich mir so die phantastischen Fotos meiner Vorredner anschaue, kann ich nur feststellen: 

der Norden ist dem Süden eindeutig hinterher - zumindest was die Vegetation anbelangt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Apr. 2014)

so siehts bei mir aus

sogar die beiden im Herbst vergessenen Anemonopsis californica haben den Winter bei nur 2-3cm Wasserstand überlebt und treiben nun rotblättrig aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Micha 64 (11. Apr. 2014)

5ter WW, immer noch grünes Wasser....


----------



## Flusi (11. Apr. 2014)

Micha 64 schrieb:


> 5ter WW, immer noch grünes Wasser....


hallo  Micha64, kannste da mal etwas genauer werden??


----------



## Patrick K (12. Apr. 2014)

Micha hat wohl Algen , wie ich leider auch , allerdings kann ich schon wieder einen halben meter tief schauen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## juerg_we (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
also vor 6 wochen war bei mir eine sichttiefe von exakt 0,da habe ich mich entschlossen die filter anzuwerfen,die ersten 3 wochen mit 10000 liter pumpe
und seit 3 wochen volle pulle (ca 25000l) und jetzt ist das wasser klas klar ,allerdings zupfen die fische von der teichinsel die wurzeln ab ,das sieht natürlich nicht so gut aus,
die muss ich als abfischen,der trommler läuft von anfang an und holt so circa 5kg die woche müll aus dem teich.ich hoffe natürlich das das wasser  so bleibt,aber mal abwarten
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Andi76 (12. Apr. 2014)




----------



## Andi76 (13. Apr. 2014)

Grad eben, quasi Livebild


----------



## Rolfhelm (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, bin ja durch mein Kahmhautproblem als blutiger Teichanfänger erst kürzlich zu Euch gestoßen und bin jetzt grade mal vor Neid erblasst, beim betrachten Eurer Teichbilder hier. Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, habe ich meinen Teich samt der dazugehörigen Immobilie vor etwa 2 Jahren erworben. Der mit damals 4 Goldfischen besetzter Teich war (aus Laiensicht) in einem hervorragenden gepflegten Zustand. Leider wurde jedoch im vergangenen Jahr der Teich zwei Mal im Abstand von wenigen Monaten, durch Starkregen von Lehmwasser (vom benachbarten Acker) überschwemmt. In beiden Fällen hatte ich das Wasser fast komplett abgepumpt und die Wände usw. mit dem __ Wasserschlauch abgespritzt und anschließend wieder aufgefüllt. Da ich bei der zweiten Flutung nicht wieder die Fische rausholen wollte, konnte ich nicht so viel Wasser ablassen, so dass das Ergebnis der Reinigung leider nicht ganz so gut war wie beim ersten Mal.
Trotz allem hatte sich der Teich über den Sommer wieder ganz gut erholt. Ich habe nur seit dem verstärkt mit dieser Kahmhaut zu tun, der ich aber dank Eurem Rat, jetzt mit einem Skimmer an den Kragen gehen werde.
Es gibt da aber noch ein weiteres Problem, die Teichpumpe ist jetzt etwa 4 Wochen in Betrieb aber das Wasser ist meines Erachtens immer noch nicht 100prozentig klar. Hinzu kommt, dass die Pflanzen unter Wasser alle von einem watteartigen Schleier überzogen sind. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich hierbei um Algen handelt.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, obwohl es natürlich etwas schwierig ist zu erkennen, worum es geht:
  

  

Meine Frage nun an Euch: Außer dass es natürlich nicht so toll aussieht, muss man etwas dagegen unternehmen, oder geht das mit der Zeit von selber weg? Ich möchte eigentlich nur sehr ungerne mit Algenvernichter daran gehen, da ich weiß dass die Vorbesitzer komplett ohne Zusatzstoffe oder gar chemische Eingriffe zurecht gekommen sind. Eigentlich würde ich doch gerne wieder dahin kommen, dass man den Teich ohne künstliche Eingriffe sich selbst überlassen kann. Was würdet ihr in diesem Fall machen?

Schönen Gruß, Rolf.


----------



## Sternenstaub (13. Apr. 2014)

Hi Zusammen,
seit Dienstag ist mein Filtergraben endlich dicht und mein Teich sieht aktuell noch so aus


----------



## Micha 64 (13. Apr. 2014)

Sodele, hab dann auch mal aktuelle Bilder unserer "Baustelle", fertig wird man ja irgendwie nie, gelle?  

Das "grüne Monster" ist ein Feldversuch eines Eigenbau`s (Noch in der Bauphase). Das soll mal ein vollautomatischer Siebfilter, mit Rückspülung und 200 Liter He-X bewegt werden...*räusper* wir arbeiten daran


----------



## Andi76 (13. Apr. 2014)

Dieser Watteartige Überzug nennt sich Fadenalge, den hab ich auch. Aber sobald die Pflanzen in die neue Periode starten und dem Wasser den Nährstoffüberschuss den die Fische eintragen abbauen, dann verschwinden die mehr und mehr. Alles bendelt sich dann ein.
Von Chemie halt ich auch nichts, lieber WW öfters mal machen und schauen das die Nachbarn die reproduzierten Fischis abnehmen...


nochmal von heute...


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
der milde Winter und der überaus warme Frühling treibt das Wachstum am Teich voran . Bei mir treibt schon vieles, was sich in den letzten Jahren erst später hat blicken lassen, die __ Seggen blühen bereits, ebenso die ersten __ Binsen. Ohne das Forum wäre mir mein Teich nicht so gut gelungen. Daher ein großes Dankeschön an alle, die hier im Forum angemeldet sind, und gepostet haben . Aktuell können wir uns auf den Steg legen, und den Fischen zuschauen. Am Boden sieht man jede Alge... (aber das Wasser ist klar, man kann aus allen Perspektiven bis auf den teichboden schauen, auch wenn die Sonne mal nicht scheint ). Dass mein Teich nicht perfekt ist, stört mich nicht. Ich habe schon viele Leute mit dem Teichvirus infizieren können , und das freut mich sehr. Bei den Fischen habe ich mal die umgekehrte Erfahrung gemacht: aus "einfachen" Rotfedern habe ich mittlerweile zwei "Goldrotfedern" als Nachwuchs.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Apr. 2014)

Rolfhelm schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass die Pflanzen unter Wasser alle von einem watteartigen Schleier überzogen sind. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich hierbei um Algen handelt.


 Kaulquapen helfen sehr gut gegen den Watteschleier.....aus jeden fall biss Sie in den Filter kommen.....


----------



## ina1912 (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen!  Bei uns ist der Pflanzenfilter schon richtig in Gang gekommen,  klare Sicht bis zum schlammigen Grund. ..  hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Rolfhelm (15. Apr. 2014)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Dieser Watteartige Überzug nennt sich Fadenalge, den hab ich auch. Aber sobald die Pflanzen in die neue Periode starten und dem Wasser den Nährstoffüberschuss den die Fische eintragen abbauen, dann verschwinden die mehr und mehr. Alles bendelt sich dann ein.
> Von Chemie halt ich auch nichts, lieber WW öfters mal machen und schauen das die Nachbarn die reproduzierten Fischis abnehmen...
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Andi,
dann bin ich ja etwas beruhigt und warte die Entwicklung ab. WW ist hier bei unseren Wasserpreisen eine relativ teure Angelegenheit. Ich blute noch vom zwei Mal komplett Auffüllen letztes Jahr. Das hat sich auf der Wasserrechnung deutlich niedergeschlagen, war aber wohl lt Auskunft des Vorbesitzers bislang auch nie wirklich notwendig. Wie oft und wie viel WW ist denn so die Regel? Was den Fischbesatz betrifft, habe ich ja an größeren Fischen lediglich 3 Goldfische, die nicht beigefüttert werden. Alles Andere sind nur sehr kleine Fische, wo ich mir gar nicht vorstellen kann, wie man diese wohl fangen will.

Übrigens habe ich so den Eindruck, dass ich hier mit meinem kleinen Problemchen in der falschen Forumsrubrik bin. Wo werden hier denn gerne solche Dinge wie Fadenalgen oder ähnliche Problemchen diskutiert? Bin noch neu hier.

Schönen Gruß, Rolf.


----------



## hühner_Freund (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo  Leute ich bin neu hier und so sieht mein Teich aus


----------



## Andi76 (15. Apr. 2014)

@Rolfhelm 
Ich denke unter der Pflanzenrubrik wird sich jemand melden, es gibt aber auch schon Fadenalkenthemen

Ich hab halt nur 800Literchen, da ist der Teilwasserwechsel aller 4 Wochen von ca 200Litern kein großes finanzielles Thema, zumal in der  Kleingartensparte keine Abwassergebühren anfallen.
Mit einem Kescher und etwas Geduld fängt man eigentlich alles ein...


----------



## hühner_Freund (15. Apr. 2014)

mit Fadenalgen habe ich keine probleme bis jetzt


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2014)

Andi76 schrieb:


> @Rolfhelm
> Mit einem Kescher und etwas Geduld fängt man eigentlich alles ein...


 bei 800 Litern vielleicht, bei allem was größer ist, ist es nicht so einfach. Mit einer __ Senke habe ich früher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
mit einer Klobürste und die immer drehn soll man auch ein gutes Ergebniss hinbekommen

Keine Ahnung ich hab und hatte noch nie Fadenalgen und die Schwebealgen sich auch fast verschwunden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sebastian78 (16. Apr. 2014)

Ein nettes hallo an euch alle.

Ich bin neu hier aber mein erster Teich ist jetzt 5 jahre alt.
wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen.
Wir sind eine koi-liebende Familie mit drei Teichen die uns sehr viel spass machen.
in unseren Teichen sind 45 Koi´s zu hause.
ist zwar noch nicht alles fertig aber der grossteil ist geschafft.
jetzt mal ein paar Fotos.
Gruss Sebastian


----------



## h-th (17. Apr. 2014)

so sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus[album]2675[/album]

Gruß an alle und ein gutes Teichjahr


----------



## Patrick K (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
16 Tage 30 Watt Uvc, drei ww a 4-5 TL, zwei mal zugabe von 100 Gr. Montmorillonit -Tonerde und von den Algen ist nicht mehr all zuviel zu sehen
      
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
hier sieht's so aus.
Wünsche  euch allen ein schönes Osterfest!


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Goldkaeferchen!
Das sieht ja schon so hübsch aus bei Dir!  Wie das alles blüht!  Und wie haben die Fischies den Winter überstanden? 
Lg Ina


----------



## Goofy77 (18. Apr. 2014)

Auch von mir an alle frohe Ostern und schöne Feiertage... 

Anbei ein paar Bilder von heute.


----------



## troll20 (18. Apr. 2014)

LG Rene


----------



## ChristianB (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute:

 


Glasklares Wasser 
 

So langsam kommen die Planzen in Fahrt. Die ersten Schwimmblätter haben die Oberfläche bereits erreicht.

 


Und der Rasen ist auch gemäht.

Schöne Feiertage.

Gruß aus Dortmund Christian


----------



## muh.gp (19. Apr. 2014)

WOW! Was für ein Rasen... Neid!

Grüße, 
Holger


----------



## ina1912 (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo an alle!  Ich hoffe,  Ihr hattet schöne Feiertage, und sende noch mal ein paar liebe Ostergruesse aus dem Havelland!


----------



## tomtom71 (21. Apr. 2014)

LG Tom


----------



## ina1912 (21. Apr. 2014)

Upps, zu schnell... hier der Rest:


----------



## lotta (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo ,
so schöne Teiche habt Ihr
Leider habe ich z ZT , trübes , grünes Wasser, aber das wird wieder werden
Hier ein paar Eindrücke, von unserem Teich


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, Ina
Vielen Dank für's Kompliment. Jetzt gibt's ja alle Hände voll zu tun Die vorgezogenen Pflanzen kommen jetzt so langsam ins Freie, die __ Engelstrompete will auch raus usw...
Leider haben nicht alle Fischies überlebt. Ein kleiner Schwarzer ist eingegangen . (Black Moor) und gestern hat sich wahrscheinlich ein __ Fischreiher den dicksten __ Goldfisch geschnappt!! 
LG  aus dem Oberhaveler Land
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (22. Apr. 2014)

Oh wie böse,  das tut mir leid! Sie nehmen immer die schönsten.   Hast Du keine Schnur um den Teich gezogen?  Wenn er erfolgreich war, kommt er für jede tägliche Mahlzeit wieder!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
So, die Schnur ist gezogen, sieht zwar etwas komisch aus, aber immer noch besser, als wenn er sich alle Fische holt! 
LG
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## ina1912 (22. Apr. 2014)

Jut so! Ich hab die Angelsehne seit drei Jahren,  seitdem ist Ruhe. Bis auf einmal, da war sie zwei Tage unten an einer Stelle wegen Umbaus.   Der __ Reiher kommt regelmäßig nachsehen ob es ne Bauluecke gibt, falls ja dann schlägt er sofort zu!


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2014)

die hilft auch ..................
Bola – Wikipedia

Gruss Obs


----------



## Flusi (22. Apr. 2014)

....boahhhh... Patrick,
(hat aber was)
LG Flusi


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> die hilft auch ..................
> Bola – Wikipedia
> 
> Gruss Obs


Echt? Wo bekomme ich nur das Pferd dazu?


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2014)

Hi Totto,
....ich hätte da eins....
...ist allerdings mehr mit dem Lasso vertraut....
...aber dann wird Bola sicher auch kein Problem sein

...Frage ist, wie gut Deine Wurftechnik ausgereift ist.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

wir haben hier noch ein paar rumstehen ...................wir haben aber keine Bola ich steh mehr auf Diana

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2014)

hier auch mal wieder aktuelle Bilder von meinen Teichen  endlich kommt alles in Gange 
Allerdings kann ich wegen der bereits geschlüpften Kaulquappen im Moment keine Algen abfischen - ich hoffe, die Tümpel überstehen das....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2014)

Gut, also wenn wieder ein __ Reiher da bastel ich die Bola und Ihr bringt mir das passene Pferdchen vorbei.......

Wenn ich das meinen Mädels erzähle, legen die Fische im Garten aus um den Reiher anzulocken.


----------



## lotta (24. Apr. 2014)

Ich komme nochmal auf das Ursprungsthema, zurück
habe noch 2 schöne Fotos für euch


----------



## axel (26. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde




  

So sieht im Moment mein Gartenteich aus .

lg
axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

bei mir sind am Teich vor 2 Tagen die ersten Riesenblüten aufgegangen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Apr. 2014)

Pfingstrose, haben wir auch die erste Blüte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2014)

Hi Totto,

ich hatte schon Angst das meine beiden Strauchpaeonien noch einen Frostschaden davontragen werden  als sie schon im Februar austrieben

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Apr. 2014)

Meine Frau hat noch einen Busch, da sind die Knospen noch nicht auf aber jede Menge dran.
Kennste den Film
- defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## derseeberger (27. Apr. 2014)

Unser __ Blauregen Blüht und die Shiro Utsuri-Dame sitzt wieder im warmen Teich


----------



## Moonlight (27. Apr. 2014)

Ich hab gestern meine Abdeckung weggenommen ... zeitiger als sonst, muß ich sagen. Aber das Wetter gibt es einfach mal her.
Die Pflanzen im Filter treiben nach meiner radikalen Schnitttherapie (Wurzeln abgeschnitten) wieder ordentlich aus.

Und für die Intervallinteressierten, der Trommler spülte gestern alle 25min...obwohl ich bis auf den Boden sehen kann 


Dann hab ich das Quarantänebecken startklar gemacht, sprich altes Wasser raus, agbesaugt und neues Teichwasser wieder rein. Und was soll ich sagen, da hat sich doch letzten Herbst ein Babyfisch versteckt. Auf jeden Fall schwimmt der jetzt alleine im QB, ist ca. 4-5cm groß (eher klein) und silbergrau.
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, ist er nicht lange alleine 

Mandy


----------



## Deuned (28. Apr. 2014)

So sieht es heute bei trübem Wetter an meinem Teich aus!Ich benutze bis auf den Elektrozaun keine Technik.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (28. Apr. 2014)

Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer, aber vielleicht zwei?

 
Zumindest sind die Schwalben seit letzter Woche wieder da 

Ansonsten hat meine Tochter schon die Badesaison (bei 18°C Wassertemperatur) eingeleitet - Füße baden hat nicht mehr gereicht.
 

Das Wasser ist klar, die Fadenalgen wachsen aber Algenfischen macht den Kindern viel Spaß:

 

Und ich warte auf die Pflanzen von Werner und auf das Holz für mein Deck.
 

Der Eichelhäher meint, wir brauchen dringend einen Eichenwald und pflanzt kräftig mit

 

Liebe Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Daniel2311 (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
nun möchte auch ich ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Teich einstellen.
   
 
 

MfG


----------



## axel (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Hab heut mal wieder 3 Fotos von meinem Teich .

Das erste Foto ist eine Fieberkleeblüte zu sehen.
Beim zweiten Foto kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen , ich weiß nicht wie diese Unterwasserpflanze heißt .  Es ist schon eine Knospe zu sehen die bald unter Wasser gelb blüht .
Auf dem letzen Foto ist ein Teil meiner Fischgemeinschaft zu sehen .



           

lg
axel


----------



## ina1912 (29. Apr. 2014)

Teichmummel!
die wird aber die Blüten erst über Wasser öffnen.


----------



## axel (29. Apr. 2014)

Danke Ina !
das Du mir den Namen der Pflanze verraten hast .


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2014)

axel schrieb:


> Danke Ina !
> das Du mir den Namen der Pflanze verraten hast .


 Und die Blätter werden auch nächsten Monat anfangen auf dem Wasser zu Schwimmen bei deiner einheimischen Seerose


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2014)

langsam kann man dem Wachstum der Pflanzen "zusehen"


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
...und noch ein paar Bilder
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (4. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen!
Rund um den Teich ist ja immer was los, hier ein Schwanzmeisenbaby, das sich zu vorwitzig aus dem Nest gewagt hat. Aber Muttern (die ist übrigens in Beitrag #148 abgebildet) saß im Baum und dirigierte es mit ihren Anweisungen wieder ins schützende Gebüsch!
   
lg ina


----------



## derseeberger (4. Mai 2014)

Mal ein paar Bilder von Gestern


----------



## Springmaus (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

sieht echt gut aus ! Alles so tüchtig am wachsen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Mai 2014)

Hi,

bei mir hat sich durch die Abkühlung die letzten Tage net mehr so viel getan

MfG Frank


----------



## Andi76 (4. Mai 2014)

Von heute


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2014)

Anbei ein kleines Update, bevor der Frost noch alles einfriert^^


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2014)

und nun der Rest


----------



## misudapi (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
habe es endlich geschaft mal ein Foto von  meiner kleinen Pfütze zu machen.


        
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich und Umgebung. Der Mai ist doch der schönste Monat!
Gruß Goldkäferchen


----------



## derseeberger (10. Mai 2014)

Heute Starte ich eine Monstertour um im tiefste Süden Deutschlands einen Teich mit Japanern aufzulösen Bilder Folgen


----------



## muh.gp (10. Mai 2014)

Definiere mal im "tiefsten Süden", klingt ja fast schon gefährlich...


----------



## derseeberger (10. Mai 2014)

75 Postleitzahl ist al nördlicher Randberliner schon sehr weit Südwestlich
mit Hänger ca 8 h Fahrt und die Übernächtigung ist in der Ecke nicht wirklich günstig


----------



## max171266 (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Bei mir wächst es auch langsam, aus allen Ecken
Und den Jungs gefällt es....

Lg Manfred


----------



## Ulli (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein paar freie Tage dazu genutzt, die Halbinsel in meinem Teich neu zu gestalten. Bisher war da ein Kieselsteinhaufen mit Pflanzen dazwischen, was mit der Zeit eine ziemliche Schmuddelecke geworden war. Also Steine runter, ein paar Findlinge drauf, dazu eine neue japanische Granitlaterne und ein paar Pflanzkörbe dazwischen. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ulli und Manfred,
ich bin echt beeindruckt ! Anhängend mal zwei Bilder von meinem Teich, ein wenig reduziert in der Auflösung ob eines "zickenden" Hochladers.


----------



## derseeberger (12. Mai 2014)

Gestern Aben zurückgekommen von der Langen Tour
Hier sind die Bilder
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.617016321721670.1073741825.100002399243092&type=1


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Ulli
sieht richtig gut aus, gefällt mir!
Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (12. Mai 2014)

@derseeberger  Thomas,

und was machen die Leute ohne Fratzenbuch Account? 

LG Rene


----------



## Dangaras (12. Mai 2014)

Leider ist meine Vegetation noch nicht so im wachstumrausch


----------



## derseeberger (12. Mai 2014)

@ Rene Du hast kein Problem kannst ja auf nen Kaffee kommen und sie in Natura Sehen

Für die Anderen kann ich sie ja noch Hochladen wenn ich wieder auf der Terrasse bin am Schlapptop


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo
hier mal ein paar Aufnahmen durch die Schiebetür
  ich seh grad ich muss mal wieder aufräumen

Verwunderte Koi, nach dem ich zwei Laichbürsten in den Teich gehängt hab
 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo...und schönes Wochenende!
Es soll ja endlich wieder wärmer werden  und die Eisheiligen sind nun hoffentlich vorbei!
Alles steht in vollster Blüte!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## hoffisoft (17. Mai 2014)

so sieht es bei mir aus.


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Mai 2014)

Noch nicht fertig :-/ aber schönes Wetter ;-)


----------



## wp-3d (17. Mai 2014)

Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch noch.


----------



## Zacky (17. Mai 2014)

richtig Klasse Bilder von Euch - Simon & Werner


----------



## muh.gp (17. Mai 2014)

Hi Werner,

irgendwie habe ich deine Bilder schon auf facebook gesehen... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## max171266 (18. Mai 2014)

Gestern bei dem schönen Wetter, mal ein paar Fotos gemacht...
Wasser ist zur Zeit auch Ok, bis auf die Sch.... Fadenalgen....
Und mein zweites kleines Biotop...


----------



## burki (18. Mai 2014)

3 __ Molche sind auch schon wieder da, einer davon muß im Teich überwintert haben, denn der hat sich schon sehr früh gezeigt.

Einzig die __ Wasserpest und das __ Hornkraut will nicht so recht. Kaum was grünes und wenn nur spärlich.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Burki,
sieht alles schön aus, wo sind Deine Molchis? 
Du bist doch eigentlich gar nicht soo weit weg, bei euch sind 30° und Sonne?!?
Hier im Umland von Berlin schlappe 13° und Regen, Regen, Regen..... Für die Natur ist das natürlich wieder ganz gut.
Gruß Goldkäferchen


----------



## PeterW (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
hier auch mal noch 2 aktuelle Bilder, jetzt wird's richtig grün   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## burki (18. Mai 2014)

ja heute morgen in der Sonne 30 Grad, nun 25 Grad im Halbschatten. Regen hatte wir die letzten 7 Tage genug gehabt.
Hier mal der Versuch die __ Molche in die Kamera zu bekommen.


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,



Ich möchte auch welche !


----------



## StefanBO (18. Mai 2014)

Springmaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich möchte auch welche !


Hallo,
Du meinst, deine Goldfische wollen was zu fressen (Laich, Jungtiere) haben? Wenn dein Teich amphibiengeeignet ist, kommen und vermehren die sich vermutlich von alleine! Wenn dein Teich eine Laichfalle ist, was bei Zierfischteichen eher als Regel anzusehen ist, solltest du nichts einsetzen, nur um dich an den (erwachsenen) Dekomolchen zu erfreuen. Gerade aus diesem Grund ist das ja verboten. Zeige deinen Teich doch mal jemandem, der sich mit Amphibien auskennt, wie der das beurteilt.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ihrs
cool ein Kammmolch Weibchen schon 30 Jahre keins mehr in echt gesehen , soweit ich weis sind die streng geschützt
wir hatten damals einen Tümpel im Wald endeckt, dort waren Kammmolche am start

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2014)

@ Burki und Steffan BO ich hoffe Ihr habt das nicht falsch verstanden !! *Das war natürlich Spaß mit dem verschicken!!!*

das Tiere aus der Natur dahin gehen wo sie wollen ist mir völlig klar


----------



## StefanBO (18. Mai 2014)

Es geht um das "abgeben", egal ob verschicken oder nicht. Der Jahreslebensraum muss für Amphibien geeignet sein. Ein Goldfischbesatz ist schon mal ein starker Hinweis auf Ungeeignetheit (ausser als Laichfalle).


----------



## burki (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo
natürlich war das nur Spaß mit dem verschicken, darum ja auch die Smileys!
Schade das das doch als ernst angesehen wurde.
Selbst das entfernen von Tieren und Pflanzen an Gewässern ist nicht erlaubt, darum geben ich auch keine __ Molche aus meinen Teichen weg.


----------



## burki (18. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich lesen hier keine "Grüne" ... oder "andere" mit die würden meinen Garten/Teich noch unter Schutz vor den Besitzern stellen und mir verbieten den Teich mal zu enfernen, zu nahe zu kommen ..... 

WIEDER EIN SMiLEY, aber durch aus ernst gemeint, denn das Problem habe ich mit Schwalben (Nabu) an einen für 80.000 Euro renovierten Hause!
Lieber das Haus verschandeln lassen als was dagagen zu tun. Komt mir keiner mit Nisthilfen in 12m Höhe und Isolierung.....

Ich sage es ja , dürfte nun nicht mehr an meinen Teich ran, wenn man dies Zitat 100% erst nehmen würde.
"Außerdem ist es verboten, sie durch Aufsuchen ihrer Lebensstätten zu beunruhigen."
Der Nabu "tickt" nicht mehr richtig.....jedenfalls ich vielen Sachen.
Achja , der Molch wurde natürlich aus dem Netz wieder in den Teich gelassen, selbst der Nabu dürfte die dann nicht fangen wenn die Fotos machen. Aber so sind deren Gegensätze.
Bin halt nicht gut auf die zu sprechen!


----------



## Feuersalamander (18. Mai 2014)

...so siehts zur Zeit bei uns aus..


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> cool ein Kammmolch Weibchen schon 30 Jahre keins mehr in echt gesehen


 ???
Wo ?


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2014)

Beitrag 209
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Beitrag 209
> Gruss Patrick


  Ach, das Bergmolchweibchen meinst du


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Das kann nur ein Foto  ohne Kescher eindeutig Aussagen oder vielleicht Burki
Für mich sieht das mehr nach Kammmolch aus , obwohl ich nicht 100% ausschliessen kann das es event,doch ein __ Bergmolch sein könnte
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das mehr nach Kammmolch aus , obwohl ich nicht 100% ausschliessen kann das es event,doch ein __ Bergmolch sein könnte


Schau dir das vierte Bild noch mal an, da wo Molch und Kescher vom Wasser bedeckt sind.


----------



## burki (19. Mai 2014)

So genau kann ich das nicht sagen.
Nach Fotos sieht ein __ Bergmolch oben noch bunter aus, dieser aber nicht.
Aber ich werde keinen mehr rausfangen um Fotos zu machen um nicht nochmal eine Rüge von hier zu bekommen.
s. mein Zitat auf #216 au


----------



## Patrick K (19. Mai 2014)

was solls wegen mir ist es eine Katze, oder was Burki gerade nützt .
Hauptsache es geht ihnen bei dir gut und sie vervielfachen sich

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (19. Mai 2014)

...nach endlos Regen, Regen, Regen...heute der erste richtig warme  Sonnentag


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das, was vor ein paar Wochen noch in den Startlöchern gestanden hat ist jetzt endlich da Und es wird noch mehr werden
petra

        Anhang anzeigen 131800


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> was solls wegen mir ist es eine Katze, oder was Burki gerade nützt .
> Hauptsache es geht ihnen bei dir gut und sie vervielfachen sich


 
Ja, da hast du wohl recht.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2014)

Hi,

Bilder vom 16.05, die Irisblüte ist voll dabei..................


----------



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2014)

Und jetzt ein paar von heute, wo die Irisblüte schon fast vorbei ist....................  

Und die erste __ Krebsschere blüht auch schon..........  


             

Und auch einige alte Schuhe haben ihren letzten Verwendungszweck gefunden..........


----------



## Springmaus (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wow ist dein Teich toll eingewachsen


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Einfach nur wunderschön eure Teiche! Da bin ich jetzt richtig neidisch! 
Sooo hübsch alles!


----------



## Meckes64 (22. Mai 2014)

Juhuuuu... meine erste Seerose:


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
meine Seerosen lassen noch auf sich warten, aber sonst blüht und wächst alles wie verrückt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2014)

Mal eine Frage, was macht ihr mit den abgeblühten Sumpfdotterblumen, die Samenstände einfach abschneiden?
LG
 Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2014)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, was macht ihr mit den abgeblühten Sumpfdotterblumen, die Samenstände einfach abschneiden?
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



Hi,

ich lass sie einfach das tun was sie auch in der Natur machen, sich selbst aussamen und verbreiten.
wenn es mal zuviel werden sollten findet sich gewiss ein Dankbarer Abnehmer.
Wie letztes Jahr schon Rico und Andre 

LG René


----------



## fermate (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

ist das auf deinem dritten Bild unten links Winterschachtelhalm?
Es sieht ein bisschen so aus, als ob die Spitzen braun geworden und abgestorben sind. 
Bei mir ist es seit dem Winter das gleiche, dabei war er so schön lang.
Weißt du zufällig, ob er später im Jahr neue Spitzen bildet oder vielleicht durch Verzweigung wieder austreibt? 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## olli74 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Teich Gemeinde,

bei mir sind jetzt 20' Grad Wassertemperatur.
Die __ Lilien  und der __ Kalmus wächst sehr spärlich und mit gelben Blättern. Die Tannenwedel die ich im Frühjahr in den Teich gesetzt habe lösen sich auch in Wohlgefallen auf genau so wie das Quellcode. 
An den fehlenden Nährstoffen kann es aber denke ich nicht liegen,  denn die Algen wachsen wie verrückt.
Hat jemand einen Rat für mich? Was mache ich falsch?

Ich habe mir jetzt __ Wasserpest besorgt um den Algen den Kampf anzusagen.
Ich werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder einstellen.

LG
Jens


----------



## olli74 (23. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

hier nun die Bilder meiner Pflanzen.


----------



## b**star (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo geehrtes Forum,

hier mein kleiner Teich im dritten Jahr.
Hätte ich bloß größer geplant.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2014)

Hi, Rene
hast Du recht, ich laß alles so, wie's ist, danke.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Maren
ich habe den Schachtelhalm erst einmal durch den Winter gebracht, werde die braunen Spitzen abschneiden und abwarten was kommt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Daniel2311 (23. Mai 2014)

bei meinem Schachtelhalm sterben die alten spitzen auch ab.Er treibt aber auch wieder neu aus. hänge nachher noch ein Bild an. 



Mfg


----------



## charlyn (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen, sehr schöne Bilder und Du wohnst auch noch ganz in unserer Nähe.Unser Teich ist ähnlich groß (also denke ich nach Deiner Beschreibung) sieht aber kleiner aus (unserer. So ca. 7x 6 m,tiefste Stelle 1,40, überwiegend 0,6). Wir haben den dieses Jahr erst wieder neu gemacht (war vorher viel kleiner). Ich versuche am Wochenende mal Bilder einzustellen. Ich habe eine ganze Menge Pflanzen reingesetzt, die aber noch wachsen müssen. Lediglich zwei Seerosen konnte ich aus dem alten retten, die haben auch schon um die 30 Blätter, Blüten noch nicht. Ob die dieses JAhr wieder kommen? Oder war der "Umzug" zu stressig? Ich habe eine recht große OASE Pumpe (36000l) und die läuft aktuell um die 10 Stunden am Tag (weiß jemand was das an Strom kostet????????). Ihc bin (wieder) Neueinsteiger und möchte keine Fehler machen. Fischbesatz 6 __ Shubunkin, ca. 18 Goldfische ca.4-12 cm, 20 Bitterlinge - die man selten sieht, 7 Regenbogenelritzen (die man noch seltener sieht), ca. 20 Teichmuscheln und ein paar __ Schnecken. Und das Wasser ist grün.....Liegt das daran das der Teich noch recht frisch ist (4 Monate) , die Pflanzen noch zu klein oder was kann ich sonst noch machen?

Und am WE gibt es wirklich Bilder. Ist wirklich schön geworden......

LG an Alle!

Charlyn


----------



## rease (23. Mai 2014)

Die Badesaison ist eröffnet. Die ersten teichpflegearbeiten bei 22 grad Wassertemperatur. Einfach herrlich. Grüße Martin


----------



## charlyn (24. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Tip mit dem Schachtelhalm. Das muss eine Fehllieferung gewesen sein, da ich den mit Sicherheit nicht bestellt hätte........(im Garten bringt der mich noch in dcen Wahnsinn...), aber so sieht er ja schön aus. Ich werde jetzt auch die schwarzen Spitzen abschneiden und dann mal sehen. So sieht er ja dekorativ aus. Schade das noch niemand auf meine Fragen antworten konnte. Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht irgendwas falsch gemacht. Das erste Bild habe ich im Profil, die anderen müssen noch bearbeitet werden.

Allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende!!!!!


----------



## Meckes64 (24. Mai 2014)

Hier sind meine neuen Mitbewohner:
  
Eine Muschel hat gleich ihren Rucksack geschnürt und hat sich auf die Socken gemacht.


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo miteinander!
Schön zu sehen, wie es bei Euch grünt und gedeiht!
Hier auch noch aus dem Havelland ein paar Schnappschüsse,  erstens unsere brütende Amselmama, später mit Küken,   

zweitens meine gestern in Lehnin erstandene hellgelbe __ Iris, zum Farbvergleich mal neben der "gemeinen" gelben..
    
lg ina


----------



## mbfuchs (25. Mai 2014)

H Hallo an alle, auch von mir ein Update 2014, nach einigen Umbauarbeiten hat unser Teich nichts mehr mit den "alten" gemeinsam, siehe "Teich in Niederbayern", aber wie damals schon beschrieben - er erste Teich wird nicht der letzte sein, es fallen einem immer Verbesserungen ein, hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich 2014 .......


----------



## axel (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich wollt Euch mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Teich zeigen

 


Und aus einem anderen Blickwinkel

 


Und das ist mein neuer  Pflanzenteich der noch etwas Zeit zum Zuwachsen braucht

 

Ich hoffe Euch gefällt es.

lg
axel


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2014)

So, da bin ich wieder mit dem Neuesten aus dem Amselnest: heut durften die kleinen Punks zum ersten Mal allein zu Hause bleiben, weil Mama und Papa nun beide für Futter sorgen müssen.  Denn schließlich wird der Hunger groesser.  
Lg ina


----------



## Trine (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen "Teich" vom Mörtelkübel auf 100l vergrößert. Die Pflanzen und __ Schnecken haben den Umzug gut überstanden, ein paar mehr Pflanzen fehlen aber noch. Die Algen wachsen leider auch wieder. 
Vor drei Tagen habe ich einen neuen Bewohner entdeckt. Nach etwas Suchen im Net denke ich, dass es ein __ Teichmolch-Weibchen ist! Super süß, hoffe es gesellt sich noch ein Männchen dazu.  Passenderweise hatte ich vor kurzem erst noch recherchiert, ob/wie man diese Tierchen ansiedeln kann. 
LG


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich meinen Pflanzenfilter vor ca.5 Wochen bepflanzt habe sieht er heute so aus.Stelle fest es sind gerade mal drei Wochen her seit dem bepflanzen die ersten Bilder sind vor drei Wochen gemacht worden.

LG Angelika


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Mai 2014)

sorry hab die Bilder vergessen


----------



## fischerl (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo mbfuchs,

ich habe soeben deine tolle Pergola entdeckt. Kannst du mir bitte näheres dazu sagen?
sind das Betonsteher und oben Holzpfosten? wie groß?
wir müssen unsere Pergola vermutlich nächstes Jahre neu machen. und wissen noch nicht wie...
Danke
LG
fischerl


----------



## krallowa (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo mbfuchs,

schließe mich da fischerl an.
Muss meine Terrassenüberdachung auch freistehend realisieren und da gefällt mir deine Überdachung sehr gut.
Schreib doch mal was zur Bauweise, gern auch in einem neuen Thema.


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2014)

Einen schönen Abend miteinander!
Hier für alle,  denen der Dauerregen aufs Gemüt schlägt,  ein paar Bilder der vergangene sonnigen Tage: Blüten rund um den Teich in Morgensonne, Mittagssonne,  Abendsonne, dann noch der in grün explodierte Filterteich - mal ohne Sonne -
                    
und der Rest im naechsten Beitrag....


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2014)

Und hier die Fortsetzung...
    
auf ein besseres langes WoWochenende! in diesem Sinne
lg ina


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ina,

mit dem Wetter bin ich hier auf Paros sicher besser dran als du, aber in und an meinem Teich gibt es nichts was sich mit deinen schönen Pflanzen vergleichen ließe, außer Seerosen vielleicht. Im Garten bzw. am Haus blühen aber die Bugainvilea sehr schön.


          

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Elfriede! 
Schön wieder von Dir zu lesen! 
Danke für das Kompliment,  aber natürlich können wir hier nicht mit mediterranen Blütenteppichen konkurrieren.......Das sieht ja toll aus mit diesem blauen Himmel!
gibts schon neue Seerosenbilder?
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Ina,
schönen Dank für die wunderschönen Bilder! Ja, der Regen kann einen auf's Gemüt gehen, aber das Barometer steht schon wieder auf Sonne! Also, kann nur besser werden....
Grüße aus Oberhavel ins Havelland
Goldkäferchen
Wenn die Sonne wieder scheint, kommen auch wieder aktuelle Bilder von mir


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ina und Elfriede 
Ich hab auch noch ein paar Aufnahmen vor dem großen Regen gemacht. mal sehen was morgen noch übrig ist


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2014)

und weiter gehts


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2014)

und noch ein paar
LG René


----------



## lotta (29. Mai 2014)

Selbst hier auf Mallorca, wollen die Seerosen noch nicht so ganz 
 

Dafür aber die Buganvilla
 
Liebe Grüße aus Bunyola


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
schön sieht's aus an euren Teichen, was hast Du für Erfahrungen mit Deiner Kletterhortensie gemacht, Rene? Ich möchte evtl. eine an die Garage pflanzen. Dauert es lange, bis sie rankt? Da sie nicht soviel Sonne braucht, denke ich wäre die nordöstliche Richtung ideal.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen, 
die wuchert bei uns vom ersten Tag wie fast alles. 
Stehen tut sie im Schatten vom Nachbarhaus und das scheint ihr zu gefallen. 

LG Rene


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2014)

N'abend!
lotta, das ist ein Spitzenfoto mit der blühenden Wand!!!! Haben wollen....
Troll, schöne Aufnahmen von Dir, und gleich so viele! Angeber...
Goldkaeferchen nanu, heut gar nicht auf der BRALA? Ich habes bei den frostigen Temperaturen gewagt, eigentlich ein Muss fuer jeden Garten- und Tierfan. Wunderhhuebsche Rindviecher und Ferkelchen zu sehen, antike Trecker, eine Schafschur mit angesehen (besonders spannend fuer Sohnemann), und das wichtigste: jede Menge Pflanzen im Angebot! Alles aus heimischer Aufzucht, habe gleich Monstergeranien fuer nen richtigen Schnapp mitgenommen.. es waren auch viele gebratene und gebackene Leckereien zu probieren, absolut empfehlenswert! aber megavoll die Veranstaltung, wie jedes Jahr.
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Mai 2014)

Hi, Ina
Mann, Du kannst einem aber Appetit machen! Da müßte ich eigentlich auch hin. Mal sehen....
Danke für den Tipp
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
und noch ein paar Bilder von mir
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## koimen (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo....
Also bei mir sind die ersten Seerosen bereits verblüht.......und wir wohnen nicht auf Mallorca  

  

Äs grüezi us de schwiiz


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2014)

Ist denn das alles schon so weit bei Euch in der Schweiz,  Kari?
Also in der brandenburger Ecke sind die Seerosen kurz vor dem Bluehen...Käferchen, bei Dir sind sie ja schon kurz vorm Aufplatzen, so dick und kugelrund! Bei mir dauert es noch 1-2 Tage.... sitze schon mit der Kamera im Anschlag.
Deine Clematis sieht ja abgefahren aus! Aber besonders beneide ich Dich um Deine dunkelrote Kletterrose...sieht aus wie bei Dornröschen!
lg ina


----------



## koimen (31. Mai 2014)

Grüezi ina

Ja bei uns blüht es schon seit einer Weile 2-3 Wochen (nicht Seerosen) aber die __ Lilien sind zb. bereits wieder verblüht....auch im vorderen zweiten Teich beim Eingang. Der milde Frühling hat dieses Jahr sicher mitgespielt......nur bei den Eisheiligen mussten wir kurz   .....da ist uns eine Hortensie leicht efroren.

Jetzt wäre es aber an der Zeit, dass sich endlich die über eine längere Periode zeigt.

Gruess
Kari


----------



## seppl (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

heute schönes Wetter an unserem Teich, gestern wurde der Pool aufgestellt. Aktuell Pool 14 Grad, wird mit Solar aufgeheizt
Leider ist am Freitag ein großer Orf verstorben, bei Laich verhalten, hat er sich aus dem Teich katapultiert..
Seerose wachst auch schon fleißig.

Grüße Marion, schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## toschbaer (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
immer wieder schön Eure Gärten zu sehen
und wie "Garten"  Euch Spaß macht!
Wir waren eine Woche im hohen Norden an der See    , was soll ich sagen - war wirklich schön, aber...
ich habe mich auf meinen Garten gefreut 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2014)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> immer wieder schön Eure Gärten zu sehen
> und wie "Garten"  Euch Spaß macht!
> Wir waren eine Woche im hohen Norden an der SeeAnhang anzeigen 132568...
> ...


Ich wollt grade sagen, kann mich nicht mehr an die Brücke über deinen Teich erinnern 
und das Mäuerchen ist auch neu auf dem letzten Bild.


----------



## toschbaer (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Toto,
alles klar bei Dir!?
Beim nächsten Besuch werde ich mehr Zeit haben
Dann kannst Du auch die neue Terrasse  begutachten bei einem Kaffee usw.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
anhängend ein paar aktuelle Eindrücke vom Teich. Dank regelmäßiger Nachpflanzung habe ich mittlerweile recht viele Pflanzen am Teich, selbst verloren geglaubte Pflanzen wie meine Pfeilblätter treiben wieder aus (die sind aber nicht auf den Fotos zu sehen). Aktuell begeistern mich (noch) diverse __ Seggen (Carex, Schoenoplectus) und __ Binsen, die gerade vom __ Igelkolben abgelöst werden. Der __ Wasserdost, die __ Schwanenblume und das __ Hechtkraut stehen schon in den Startlöchern... .


----------



## Sternie (3. Juni 2014)

Im nunmehr 3. Jahr unseres Teichbaues will ich doch auch mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder hier zeigen.

Die Pflanzen haben sich inzwischen sehr gut vermehrt, da werde ich wohl dieses Jahr etwas auslichten müssen.

[photo]28168][/GALLERY][photo]28152][/GALLERY][photo]28169][/GALLERY][photo]28153][/GALLERY][photo]28159][/GALLERY][photo]28160][/GALLERY][photo]28161][/GALLERY][photo]28156][/GALLERY][photo]28157][/GALLERY][photo]28158][/GALLERY]


Im Bauchlauf habe ich schon einiges entfernt, da sich das Wasser zu sehr hochstaute 
Der ist den Winter über zugewuchert, daß ich nur so gestaunt habe 

[photo]28162][/GALLERY][photo]28163][/GALLERY][photo]28164][/GALLERY][photo]28155][/GALLERY][photo]28165][/GALLERY][photo]28166][/GALLERY][photo]28167][/GALLERY][photo]28154][/GALLERY]


Durch Zufall habe ich dann unten am vorderen Tragbalken des Steges noch folgendes entdeckt:
[photo]28170][/GALLERY][photo]28171][/GALLERY]

Eine leere Hülle einer __ Plattbauch-Libellenlarve 
Ist zwar noch jede Menge zu tun, aber so allmählich wird es


----------



## Tanny (3. Juni 2014)

Von mir auch mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Fotos  es grünt soweit das Auge reicht!
...und auf dem einen Foto sieht man auf einem Ast eine blaue Libelle.
Krieg ich leider nicht näher/größer hin. 
Heute waren 3 verschiedene blaue Libellenarten unterwegs und eine gelbe.


----------



## Sternenstaub (3. Juni 2014)

auch ich habe von meinem Teich wieder mal was aktuelles an Bildern.


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Der Sommer schreitet voran:
            
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Juni 2014)

Wie Ina schon sagt, der Sommer kommt.....
Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## max171266 (5. Juni 2014)

So sieht es zur Zeit bei mir aus....
Langsam wird es zeit mal etwas aus zu Dünnen....man sieht die Fischis nicht mehr...
Und mal ein Bildchen vom kleinen Garten, Teich ist ganz oben Links
Lg Manfred


----------



## muh.gp (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Motto für die Feiertage...

  

...einfach mal die Füße und die Seele baumeln lassen!

Wünsche allen schöne und heiße Pfingsten!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2014)

Jetzt kommen die Blüten hier auch endlich in Fahrt


----------



## maarkus (8. Juni 2014)

Den Garten im Griff, aber die Fadenalgen leider nicht


----------



## Meckes64 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Hier mal ein kleines Update. Der Bau meiner Kapillarsperre geht vorwärts.
  
Die Pflänzchen kommen auch langsam. Hoffendlich wird's auch mal so schön, wie bei Euch...
Viele Grüße und genießt das schöne Wetter!


----------



## Meckes64 (10. Juni 2014)

Schaut mal hier:
  
Mein erster Froschnachwuchs. (oder Kröte?) Der Stein auf dem er sitzt, ist ungefähr 6cm lang. Also hat der kleine Kerl ca. 1cm. Hab ihn beim abschneiden der überstehenden Folie entdeckt. Ein paar Kaulquappen sind auch noch im Teich. Mein Mann hat schon das Rezept für Froschschenkel rausgesucht... 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2014)

...und hier mal wieder aktuelle Fotos von meinen "Dschungel-Tümpeln"


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen!

Wollt mal noch ein bisschen gute Laune verbreiten:


----------



## bekamax (17. Juni 2014)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Wollt mal noch ein bisschen gute Laune verbreiten:



Gute Idee! Und es ist dir gelungen!
GlG Karin


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Und hier der Rest:
                
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Und da war schon einer schneller


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Ein paar hab ich noch. ..


----------



## Meckes64 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ina!
Das sieht ja wunderschön bei Dir aus! 
Macht bestimmt viel Arbeit.
Sag mal bitte: wie heißt die gelbe Blume in Deinem letzten Beitrag, auf dem ersten Bild? 
Viele Grüße, Jana


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Das ist Frauenmantel, Meckes! 
Wunderschön, oder?
Und wie immer die Wassertropfen auf den Blättern glitzern...


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Upps, da bin ich zu spät,  Skippi war schon schneller! Genau, das ist Frauenmantel, nur hat der bei mir nicht den optimalen Standort. Etwas zu trocken und schattig unterm Kirschbaum. Wenn Du ihn in den Feuchtbereich, am besten am Teich, hinpflanzt, wird er zartgelbe Wolkenteppiche zaubern!
und danke für die Komplimente! Es ist wirklich ne unglaubliche Menge an Unkraut und Schnitt, was ich da immer rausholen muss! Da kommt es mir ganz gelegen, dass ich auf wildromantische Gaerten stehe, denn für formal und akkurat (was auch sehr hübsch aussieht) fehlt mir leider die Zeit und der Gärtner


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Frauenmantel ist eines meiner Lieblinge! Zum ersten Mal auf einer Silberhochzeit als Tischdeko gesehen und seit dem liebe ich es! 
Dieses Jahr konnte ich endlich selber welchen pflanzen, aber auch hier macht es ihm die derzeitige Trockenheit nicht leicht in Gange zu kommen. Habe ihn sogar schon umgepflanzt auf die Westseite des Hauses in Teichnähe. Ich hoffe dort macht ihm die Sonne nicht so zu schaffen und vielleicht gibt es auch einen "Verdunstungsfeuchte-Effekt".


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Genau Skippi, besonders toll sieht er in Rosenstraeussen aus! Darf ich noch ein paar...? 
finde die Jahreszeit grad so schoen und kann mich nicht bremsen beim knipsen...


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Aber immer doch, Ina! 

Das sind immer traumhaft schöne Bilder! Davon kannst du gar nicht genug einstellen!


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank... möchte gern alle Gartenfans teilhaben lassen, wenn ich schon nicht reich genug bin, um nicht mehr arbeiten zu gehen, die nachbargrundstuecke dazu zu kaufen und einen öffentlich zugänglichen Garten zu betreiben 
aber, was uns interessiert: wie siehts heut bei Dir aus, Skippi?


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Oh...ich bin noch nicht so gut davor wie du, Ini 
Bin quasi im ersten eigenen Gartenjahr und fange erst an zu gestalten. 
Heute habe ich eine Aldi-Seerose zu Wasser gelassen (gibts auch nen Thread zu) und bin eben fertig die "Schuhe" der tragenden Balken der Terrasse zu streichen. 
Und ein wenig gebastelt hab ich. Kleine Dekosteine aus Beton gegossen. Bin gespannt ob ich die heil aus der Form bekomme...


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Ja Deine Aldi-seerose hab ich schon kommentiert! Und die Steine sind sehr kreativ! Aber wir wollen sehen, wie Deine Pflanzen angewachsen sind und wie das Wasser jetzt aussieht


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Also da bin ich bisher ganz zufrieden! 

Und jetzt haltet euch fest! Wo ich so um meinen Teich rumschleiche und mir alles noch mal genau ansehe, da schwimmt da etwas, dass ich jetzt als kleinen Fisch bezeichnen würde!  Muss gleich mal gucken gehen wann genau die Lieschen und Elis hier eingezogen sind und ob das irgendwie angehen kann...


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Also, ich finds toll!
sieht überhaupt gar nicht mehr "neu" aus! Und Glueckwunsch zum Fischbaby! 
Falls Du noch etwas Deko brauchst, um es urwuechsig aussehen zu lassen, dann stöbere doch mal bei den Nachbarn in ihren Brennholzstapeln... so abgesaegte knorrige Obstbaum-Äste machen sich toll am Teichrand. Sie sind ein Magnet für __ Libellen, __ Frösche,  __ Eidechsen und Ringelnattern! Und natürlich auch für all die kleinen bunten Vöglein,  die einen Sitzplatz zum Trinken und Baden suchen... und das __ Moos wächst da von ganz alleine! ich schleppe dauernd bei Freunden und Bekannten sowas weg..... Lg ina


----------



## Deuned (17. Juni 2014)

So sieht es z.Zt. an meinem kleinen Teich aus.Er ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre alt(nach der Neuanlage wegen eines Folienschadens).
Es ist - bis auf den Elektrozaun zum Schutz vor den Fischreihern - absolut keine Technik verbaut.Das Wasser ist nahezu kristallklar mit Sicht bis auf den Grund.Es geht also auch ohne Filter trotz Fischbesatz.Die Erfahrung hatte ich auch schon bei dem alten Teich in den letzten rund 25 Jahren gemacht.
Vielleicht bewahrt diese Erfahrung einige Neuanleger vor zu viel (teurer) Technik und vor allen Dingen vor Chemie im Teich.

Ich habe wohl etwas falsch gemacht bei Hochladen der Fotos und sende nun mal dieses hier ab,denn leider keann ich meinen Beitrag nicht löschen!


----------



## Meckes64 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo nochmal.
Dankeschön für Eure Antworten was den Frauenmantel betrifft.  und für die tollen Fotos vom wunderschönen Garten, Ina. Ich komme aus dem schwärmen ja gar nicht mehr raus.
Bei Dir ist es so schön, und Deine Deko gefällt mir sehr gut. Spitze!
Bei mir müssen wahrscheinlich erst mal die Beetbrüder von VOX in den Garten kommen, bevor ich meinen vorzeigen kann. Hier sieht es noch aus, wie Kraut und Rüben... Schäm...
@SKIPPI: tolle Idee mit den Ziersteinen mach mal Bilder, wenn's fertig ist! Sehr kreativ. Wird bestimmt chic. 
Viele Grüße von Jana


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Ina, ich hoffe mal auf etwas Regen, damit rundherum das Gras und die Büsche wachsen! 

Jana, Bild ist da, nur noch nicht die richtige Dekorations-Idee


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jana!
nur nicht die Wut verlieren, Rom wurde schließlich auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut!
eine Gaertnerin sagte einmal, ein Garten brauche mindestens 10 Jahre, bis er so aussieht, wie man ihn haben will. Da ist was Wahres dran...meiner ist schon 15 Jahre alt und immer noch nicht so wie ich will. Schliesslich hab ich Euch keine Fotos von den Unkrautecken und den Baustofflagerplaetzen eingestellt..hihi
und das meiste ist noch gar keine 15 Jahre alt, alles ueber die Jahre angelegt, vorher war das ein Schrebergarten mit vielen grossen __ Tannen, Obstbaeumen und Gemuesebeeten. In 2-3 saisons schafft man das nur mit viel Kohle und nem Gartenarchitekten. Aber nee, Otto-Normalverdiener pusselt jahrzehntelang nach Gutduenken so vor sich hin aber man waechst mit seinen Aufgaben und hat dadurch keine Zeit fuer Unsinn und Langeweile, und das war ja so global gesehen der grosse Plan
lg ina


----------



## Meckes64 (17. Juni 2014)

Hihi! Da ist was dran!


----------



## Deuned (17. Juni 2014)

Hier nun die Fotos auf dem anderen Wege(mir gelingt es nicht,sie direkt hier einzustellen:










Vielleicht kann mir jemand für die Zukunft helfen,wie ich wieder Bilder direkt hier einstellen kann(es hat früher schon mal hier funktioniert....)


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Skippi,  laesst sich Dein "Schubkarrenschieber" nicht auch als Giesskannentraeger anlernen?? Das waers doch... zu Deinen Betonsteinen fällt mir gerade ein,  warum nicht bemalen und auf eine Wand, eine Mauer oder ein großes Pflanzgefaess kleben? Vielleicht mit einem Farbthema, blau und weiß oder Terrakotta und blau? Mit noch nen paar Fliesenscherben oder altem Geschirr? sieh mal hier: das erste bei einem Restaurant aufgenommen, die anderen sind von mir
       






Lg ina
p.s hier klappt was mit dem hochladen nicht... kriege die doppelten nicht gelöscht


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
mein 'hausgemachter' Wald-Weiher entspricht nun (nach 4 Jahren) endlich meinen Vorstellungen
petra


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Petra,  da wird unsereiner ja blass vor Neid bei Deinen Monsterpflanzen! Ist da Folie drunter?


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Oh, das gefällt mir auch! 
In so einer grünen Oase kann man sicher wunderbar auftanken! 
Die Funkie


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Skippi, der Beitrag Nr 312 war exclusiv für Dich


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2014)

@ Ina,
alles nur gefakt (also Folie)...zu einem echten Waldteich fehlt mir leider noch der Wald.
petra


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Oh  Danke, dass du mich noch mal aufmerksam machst! 

Also die Restaurantwand ist mir definitiv zu unruhig. Deine Ideen finde ich viel schöner!
Aber...ich kann besser grobe Arbeiten. Für so genaues arbeiten fehlt mir einfach die Geduld. 
Ich denke ich lass' die Herzchen und Blümchen einfach wie sie sind und nehme sie als Tischdeko her. Zum Servierten beschweren, oder so. "Nach gut kommt schlecht." sagt Mutti immer.


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Wirklich schön. ..der Waldteich von Petra!
sorry Skippi, hab Deinen Beitrag eben erst gesehen.. internet zu lahm. Also Serviettenbeschwerer ist ne supi Idee!


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Deuned schrieb:


> Hier nun die Fotos auf dem anderen Wege(mir gelingt es nicht,sie direkt hier einzustellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn! So viele große Fische und sooo tolles Wasser!?  Das ist ja fast nicht zu glauben!


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

man man welch tolle Teiche und Gärten !!!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
...und viel Freude an den Bildern
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juni 2014)

... und noch ein paar Bilder    [[A133630[/ATTACH] [


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juni 2014)

...und noch ein paar vom Teichlein


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2014)

Ach Goldkaeferchen,  das sieht ja herrlich aus, danke für die tollen Bilder! Dein Garten liegt sichdr sehr sonnig? Von so einem Blütenmeer kann ich in meinem Reich der Schatten nur träumen!  Freu mich schon ueber jede einzelne Blüte und dass dies Jahr die Rosen einigermaßen kommen....
lg ina


----------



## Meckes64 (18. Juni 2014)

Jetzt bin ich neidisch! 
Quatsch... Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank euch allen! Ja, Ina, der Garten liegt auch schön sonnig und ich liiiebe Blumen! Aber meine __ Engelstrompete blüht noch nicht, Deine sieht ja richtig toll aus! Und die __ Dahlien lassen sich noch Zeit. Kirschen sind auch noch nicht reif, die holen sich sowieso die Vögel.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juni 2014)

Lieben Gruß an alle Gartenfreunde!


----------



## Deuned (18. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! So viele große Fische und sooo tolles Wasser!?  Das ist ja fast nicht zu glauben!



Schade,dass du so weit weg wohnst sonst könntest du gerne alles selbst betrachten.

Aber das war auch in den ersten rund 25 Jahren immer so.Vergesse aber nicht,dass ich sehr viele Pflanzen habe,auch im Unterwasserbereich einen richtigen Hornkrautwald und die Fische werden so gut wie nicht gefüttert.


----------



## Plätscher (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ein paar aktuelle Fotos von meinem Teich. Leider etwas überbelichtet aber ich hoffe man kann trotzdem etwas erkennen 


            Anhang anzeigen 133681 Anhang anzeigen 133682 Anhang anzeigen 133683 Anhang anzeigen 133684


----------



## Flusi (19. Juni 2014)

hallo Jürgen,
wunderschöne Bilder
Ist das eine Bananenstaude, das riesige Gewächs am Teich? Sieht super aus
LG, Flusi


----------



## Tanny (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jürgen, 
 das sieht ja toll aus 
...wenn ich 2 x gefällt mir drücken könnte, würde ich das glatt tun 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Plätscher (20. Juni 2014)

Flusi schrieb:


> hallo Jürgen,
> wunderschöne Bilder
> Ist das eine Bananenstaude, das riesige Gewächs am Teich? Sieht super aus
> LG, Flusi



Ja, das ist eine "Musa Basjoo", sie steht da schon ca. 8 Jahre. Ich hoffe das sie dieses Jahr mal wieder richtig schön hoch wird.


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Juni 2014)

Die ist ja wirklich Wahnsinn!

Wie überwintert man sowas?


----------



## Plätscher (20. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Wie überwintert man sowas?



Die Musa ist eigentlich keine Palme sondern eine Staude. Auch an ihrem Naturstandort friert sie im Winter zurück, dort wird ihr Wurzelbereich durch ordentlich Schnee geschützt. Ich packe im Spätherbst einen halben Meter Laub auf die Wurzeln und spendiere ihr ein Dach, damit sie nicht durch zuviel Regen vergammelt.


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Juni 2014)

Ach so! Das ist ja interessant! Und dann schneidet man sie im Frühjahr, oder lässt man sie einfach und sie treibt aus den alten "Stämmen" wieder aus?


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal gegooglet. Weißt du zufällig welche "Art" Musa du da hast? Es gibt verschiedene die als winterhart gelten, aber ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass eine so wächst wie bei dir!


----------



## Plätscher (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi,

laß uns mal diesen Thread nicht okkupieren , es gibt schon einen Thread über die Musa Basjoo: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/winterharte-banane-musa-basjoo.6243/


----------



## Meckes64 (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Hier mal ein paar Bildchen von meiner 
Pfütze :
        
Die Kapillarsperre ist nun zu einem Drittel fertig. Mauern schlaucht....


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2014)

...hier mal wieder ein Tümpelupdate 1 x von hinten durchs Dickicht fotografiert und einmal eine 
Binse, die sich zwischen den Tümpeln neu angesiedelt hat:


----------



## chris86 (25. Juni 2014)

Hey Teichfreaks , mal ein paar Bilder von heute nach den ständigen Schauern


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2014)

Hi chris, das sieht ja idyllisch bei Dir am Teich aus! Ich liebe diese Seerosen-mit-__ Goldfisch-Fotos!
ich hab auch noch bisschen was zum gucken hochgeladen. Zu der Kalmusbluete muss ich nix weiter sagen, oder?
Und Hat jemand auch diese rotblaettrige gelbbluehende Pflanze? Laut der Gaertnerin ist es ein Blutfelberich, Verwandter des Goldfelberich (naechstes Foto). Sie hatte eine ziemlich große Ansiedlunbg dieser Staude am Teich und das sah einfach toll aus, schöner Kontrast zu all dem satten Grün.  Habe gleich eine gekauft und hoffe, sie verbreitet sich bei mir auch so üppig. 
Lg ina


----------



## maarkus (25. Juni 2014)

Alles noch so jungfräulich... Ich bin aber guter Dinge, dass nächstes Jahr die Pflanzen üppiger wachsen.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juni 2014)

N'abend zusammen!
Bei all den vielen Technikthemen heute, möchte jemand Bilder gucken?
Hier mein blauer Frosch, mein  schwarzer Schlangenbart mit 3 Blüten,  meine erste Brombeerbluete und noch Frauenmantel und Knospen der Freilandyucca an Rosen...
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Bilder sind immer schön, besonders wenn's draußen regnet.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juni 2014)

Ach wie hübsch,  Goldkaeferchen!  Sag bitte, wie heisst die orangefarbene Blume auf dem dritten Bild?
und Deine Kletterrose,  da schneidest Du wohl nicht jede verbluehte Blüte ab was?
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2014)

...und aucch hier mal wieder ein update von meinen Tümpeln 
(weitere Fotos im Album hier: 
* defekter Link entfernt * )


----------



## Meckes64 (2. Juli 2014)

Bei Euch sieht alles schon so schön aus!
Tolle Bilder!
Ich kann Euch nur meinen Neuzugang zeigen:
  
Ein kleines Ahörnchen...
Viele Grüße 
PS: Esst mal Eure Teller richtig ab, damit wir besseres Wetter bekommen!


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juli 2014)

Meckes ich glaub wir brauchen mehr Fotos von Deinem Teich... in der Galerie hast Du auch nur eins, aber man kann eine sehr hübsche Anlage erahnen! 
Lg ina


----------



## Meckes64 (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ina!
Danke. In der Galerie ist nur 1 Bild, weil ich zu bin, die Fotos hoch zu laden. Alles zu groß. Jetzt hab ich aber auch kein Programm, womit ich das machen könnte. Ich suche noch fürs Handy eins. Vom Teichbau hab ich aus vorigem Jahr so viele Bilder, die ich gern einstellen würde... Naja. An sonsten kann man bei mir noch nicht so viel sehen. Es muss sich alles noch schön bewachsen.
Viele Grüße sendet Jana


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Juli 2014)

Hi, Ina
sorry, bei der orangefarbenen Blume muß ich leider passen, keine Ahnung, wie sie heißt.
Die Kletterrose ist eine "Paul's Himalayan Musk", eine Ramblerrose. Steht jetzt das 3. Jahr am Pavillon, wächst irre schnell und ist ideal zum Beranken von Pergolen, Pavillons oder alten Bäumen. Wär was für Deinen romantischen Garten! Das Abschneiden der verblühten Rosen verkneif' ich mir lieber.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Juli 2014)

... und weil's so'n  Spaß macht, noch ein paar Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juli 2014)

Danke Goldkaeferchen,  das sind ja wieder wunderschöne Bilder! Mit der Ramblerrose muss ich tatsächlich mal überlegen, obwohl mir etwas die Sonne dafür fehlt. Hast ja wieder nen hübschen schwarzen Fisch?!
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Juli 2014)

Hi, Ina
Von den schwarzen Fischis hatte ich 4. Einen hat der __ Reiher geholt , der andere ist an Bauchwassersucht gestorben , aber den restlichen Beiden geht's gut.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juli 2014)

Ja deshalb ja, erinnerte mich daran, wie Du das letztes Jahr berichtetest. Wusste aber nicht,  dass es insgedamt 4 waren. Schön sieht er aus, der schwarze!


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2014)

Servus

Sehr schöne Teich- und Gartenbilder zeigt Ihr 

      

Am Abend ist das Licht sehr schön. Da strahlt der Teich richtig.


----------



## Christopher (5. Juli 2014)

Das ist mein Teich zur Zeit,ich muß noch einiges machen. Ich finde das dort zuviel Wildwuchs drin ist.
Neue Bilder folgen.


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2014)

Ooch...,
finde ich gar nicht-
petra


----------



## Christopher (5. Juli 2014)

Blick in meinen garten und meinen Teich.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2014)

Servus Christoph



Christopher schrieb:


> Ich finde das dort zuviel Wildwuchs drin ist.



Wie Petra finde ich auch das da nicht zuviel Wildwuchs drinnen ist.

Sind das mehrere Seerosen ?

Den Teich finde ich schön ... 

Wäre schade um den Teich


----------



## seppl (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo, erste Foto vom Feb. 2014 dann Anfang Juni            und jetzt, so sieht es momentan bei uns am Teich aus. Seerosen blühen und das __ Schilf wuchert. 
Grüße Marion


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juli 2014)

Seppl, schöne Seerosen haste da! Das inspiriert mich zu ein paar Bildern Ton in Ton:


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2014)

Wunderschön Ina!
Ganz besonders haben es mir deine Himbeeren angetan, die wachsen hier leider nicht, ich habe es selbst probiert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juli 2014)

Ach, das ist aber schade! Dabei sehen sie doch aus, als bräuchten sie nur sonne  und sonst nix... meine wurden erst vor drei jahren mehr oder weniger aus der Not heraus gepflanzt  bzw aus Mitleid. Bekam sie geschenkt weik sie übrig waren und wusste erst garnicht wohin damit. Dann war noch ein Plätzchen an der Westseite des Schuppens. Dort dachte ich im Folgejahr erst, sie seien eingegangen. Und nun sind sie explodiert.aber wir haben hier eh ein super beerenjahr in Brandenburg. Der Froster ist voll davon und bald wird Marmelade gekocht!


----------



## Christopher (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Helmut.
Nein das ist eine Seerose.
Ich bin soweit,das ich den Teich dort lasse.


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2014)

Das freut mich, Christoph 

Ich fragte wegen der Seerosen, da sich da anscheinend der __ Seerosenzünsler bei deiner Seerose austobt.

Schauen die Blätter ähnlich denen aus ? < Klick, das ist ein Link


----------



## Meckes64 (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!
Endlich! Die erste __ Krebsschere blüht. Ich dachte schon, das wird nix mehr
    
und dann habe ich noch eine Pflanze, die ich als __ Bachbunge gekauft habe... Kann es aber nicht sein, weil die Länge von 1m nicht zur Bachbunge passt. Was hab ich da gekauft? Guckt bitte mal:     
Was ist' n das?


----------



## Plätscher (6. Juli 2014)

Das ist eine Weidenröschen Art, Vorsicht samt sich aus wie Hulle. Wenn du kein ausgesprochener Freund vom Unkrautzupfen bist, würde ich sie schnell entfernen.


----------



## mcreal (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich Euch auch mal ein aktuelles Bild von unserem Teich geben.
Angefangen hat alles übrigens so hier:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...im-anlegen-meines-ersten-folienteiches.28732/
Und hier mal der aktuelle Stand 2014.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2L0auSzlCE_


----------



## misudapi (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo 
hab es mal geschaft ein paar Bilder zu machen. Wild schaut es bei mir jetzt aus! 
Wenn ich daran denke, das meine kleine Ecke bei mir im Wohnzimmer passen könnte, würde ich dort so was nicht haben wollen. Aber da passt es einfach.        
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Christopher (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Helmut.
Ja,so sehen die Blätter meiner Seerose aus,das war aber noch schlimmer.
Die Blätter die zu stark befallen waren habe ich heraus geschnitten.
Die anderen die jetzt noch befallen sind drücke ich unter Wasser,und wasche sie somit ab.


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info 

Ob abwaschen zum Ziel führt 

Ich habe damals alle kranken Blätter entfernt, denn es waren noch genug gesunde vorhanden.
Klar hat die Seerose gelitten, aber sie hat sich erholt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Juli 2014)

...und noch ein paar Bilder....
besonders habe ich über meine Buntnesseln gefreut, die ich aus 2 Mini-Ablegern gezogen habe und die Bechermalven, im März am Fenster ausgesät.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## chillired (9. Juli 2014)

unser in 2014 angelegter Teich, 3 Goldfische und 3 Shubunkins....und jede Menge Babyfische


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

...und mal wieder aktuelle Fotos


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo, noch ein paar Fotos,
bei dem Wetter wächst alles wie verrückt, aber man kommt mit dem Gießen kaum hinterher!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Da meine Tochter, auch immer so schöne fotos macht, 
möchte ich mit euch heute einige Eindrücke von Teich und Garten teilen.
                    ... Fortsetzung kommt


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

... hier


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2014)

Goldkaeferchen,  das sind ja wieder wunderschöne Fotos von Deinem Teich!  die schönen Seerosen, sehr idyllisch,  fast wie ein Gemälde von Monet...
Lotta, ganz klasse Aufahmen hast Du da! Herrliche Blüten!
Lg ina


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Danke, 
ich gebe euer Lob an meine Tochter Lea weiter, sie freut sich sehr darüber


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2014)

Hab noch eine neue Eidechse für Euch, die erste die dieses Jahr mal für ein Foto posieren mochte...
  
und noch mein rosa __ Hechtkraut, ueber das ich mich sehr freue, da es aus nem Billigkomplettpack kommt, hab darueber schon in dem Aldithema berichtet..
  
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo.
vielen Dank Ina ,für das tolle Kompliment! 
Ich mag auch die Bilder von Monet, ist mein "Lieblingsmaler".
Leider habe ich nur ein kleines "Teichlein".
          Dein __ Salamander : tolle Aufnahme, und ich liebe Blumenaufnahmen mit Fischen.
... und weil's so schön ist, noch ein paar Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Klein vielleicht Goldkäferchen, 
aber besonders FEIN!
Und die vielen schönen Blüten...
deine Bank, wäre wohl mein Lieblingsplätzchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich und Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2014)

und hier mal wieder aktuelle Fotos von den Tümpeln.
 das Wasser ist glasklar und seit ca einer Woche musste ich in dem einen Tümpel  überhaupt keine Algen fischen. 

  
Der andere Tümpel muss so ca alle 3 Tage abgefischt werden: 
 

und hier habe ich die ausgeblühten und weggeschnittenen Weidenröschen im Wildwuchs zwischen den Tümpeln als Weg ausgelegt:


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Aug. 2014)

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder meines Teich's!


----------



## ZDodo (14. Aug. 2014)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Teich, angelegt im letzten Herbst. Langsam bewächst die Ufermatte...
 

Die Schnecke habe ich wohl mit den Pflanzen gekauft...


----------



## Limnos (15. Aug. 2014)

So sieht es jetzt bei mir aus. Es sind 5 verschiedene Teiche. Soweit Fische darin sind, sind diese mit Macheten ausgerüstet, aber dafür auch ziemlich reihersicher


----------



## ina1912 (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang!  
Das sieht ja wunderbar aus bei Dir,  so urig, sicher ein Paradies für Vögel, __ Libellen, Amphibien und Reptilien! 
aber sag mal, habe ich da blühende __ Iris und __ Sumpfdotterblume entdeckt?
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Aug. 2014)

Hi, Wolfgang,
toll, Dein Seerosenurwald! Wünschte, meine Seerosen wären auch so dicht (__ Fischreiher!). Da bin ich einer Meinung mit Ina: jetzt blühen die Sumpfdotterblumen und __ Iris?!?
LG und noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von hier.

PS: Auf Bild
Nr.10 könnt ihr sehen, daß meine  Buchsbaumhecke teilweise von einem Pilz befallen wurde, und ich sie deshalb radikal zurückgeschnitten habe. (Hoffentlich bringt's was!) Ja, "Gärtnersfreud-Gärtnersleid".
Mal abgesehen von den __ Schnecken, die dieses Jahr in Scharen durch den Garten ziehen .....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Aug. 2014)

Sorry, meine natürlich Bild Nr. 4


----------



## Limnos (15. Aug. 2014)

Hi

ich habe die Auswahl etwas weiter gefasst. Zumindest sind alle Bilder von 2014. Natürlich blühen __ Sumpfdotterblume und Wasserschwertlilie jetzt nicht mehr. Das Geheimnis meiner großen Seerosen ist ganz einfach. Ich habe das Rhizom an einen Kalksandstein gebunden  und dahin geworfen, wo sich der Schlamm sammelt. Darin wurzelt sie. Lasse ich den cluster aber zu groß werden, sehe ich nichts mehr vom Wasser und der Schlamm kann das Rhizom nicht mehr unten halten. Dann wird es Zeit, das Monstrum auf ein Viertel bis ein Fünftel zu verkleinern, neu an zu binden, und das alle Jahre wieder. Aber das ist noch nichts gegen meine Nuphar advena. Da sie in noch flacherem Wasser wurzelt, stehen die Blätter (fast) senkrecht.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Aug. 2014)




----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2014)

Na dann will ich mal was brandaktuelles beitragen...hier alles zu sehen, was dem Regen heute trotzte:
Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2014)

Ich schiebe mal nocn ein paar hinterher..
           
und so schön sah es noch bei der großen Hitze vor drei Wochen aus:


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ina,
schicke Bilder aber warum lässt du nicht etwas Regen für uns übrig.  Meine Regentonnen setzen schon Staub an""

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (17. Aug. 2014)

Wieso, ist denn in Berlin kein Regen angekommen?  
Seitdem hat es hier aber auch nicht mehr viel gegeben, komme eben aus dem Wochenende und sehe überall trockenen Rasen und hängende Blätter. ..


----------



## bekamax (17. Aug. 2014)

Hätte reichlich abzugeben!!!!


----------



## lotta (17. Aug. 2014)

Ich hab da auch noch eine Menge Regen für euch übrig
Also bitte nicht drum streiten.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Aug. 2014)

2014....Das erste Jahr ist fast vorbei.

Gesamt
 

 


Verrieselung mit Taubenschreck
  

Moorbeet


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Aug. 2014)

Bei uns ist seit einer Woche eher mieses Wetter, kann ich gerne abgeben, gegen schönes


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2014)

Naja schön ist was anderes, aber dieses Wetter auf jeden Fall nicht.
Sturmbohen vom feinsten aber Regen zieht nur in der Ferne vorbei 
Habe heute eine Stunde den Garten bewässern müssen, weil der Wind alles austrocknet und im Teich fehlen jeden Morgen gut 10 cm. Da freut sich die Wasseruhr 

LG René


----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2014)

Nach den sintflutartigen Regenfällen der letzten Zeit haben sich die Tümpel so gefüllt,
dass sie hinten übergelaufen sind.
Da das Feenmoos größtenteils braun geworden ist und ich es in Massen abfische,
bilden sich jetzt unter dem Lichteinfluss wieder Algen, die täglich abgefischt werden wollen:


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
aktuell haben wir einen tollen Hochsommer , das ärgere ich mich doch nicht wegen ein paar gelegentlicher Schauer ! Der Teich schaltet dennoch schon leicht in den "Herbstmodus". Der __ Wasserdost (Eupatorium) blüht noch, eine der letzten "irisartigen" auch, und die meisten Pflanzen haben noch viele grüne Stängel. Die __ Primeln und Sumpfdotterblumen sammeln gerade neu Kraft. Meine "Badewanne" sieht ein wenig "gerupft" aus, weil ich sie im Juli zwecks Fischfang ausgepumpt hatte.
Unterm Strich macht mir der Teich viel Freude, und ist mittlerweile schön bewachsen. Anhängend mal ein Panorama, das sich mir von der Terasse aus bietet.


----------



## PeterW (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
wollte mal mein Neuzugänge 2014 vorstellen, ich weiß zwar nicht welche das sind, ist aber auch zweitrangig,
wenn's einer weiß kann er gerne antworten. Nummerierung von links oben nach rechts unten.
Bild 1 (40cm) Bild 2 (30cm) und Bild3 (40cm) habe ich im Frühjahr bei einer Teichauflösung erworben.
Bild 4 und Bild 5 (25cm+) habe ich von Holger (muh.gp) Ende April, Anfang Mai bekommen.
Bild 6, 7 und 8 habe ich mir im mai beim Händler hier vor Ort gekauft wobei die das beste Wachstum zeigen.
Mit ca. 15 cm (6 + 7) im Mai gekauft sind die nun schon stattliche 30 cm groß.
Und der Schwarz-weiße auf Bild 8 war ein schönes Stück kleiner beim Kauf, wächst aber auch prima.
Auf Bild 9 ist ein eigener Nachwuchs aus 2013 der mittlerweile auch schon über 10 cm hat.
Bild 10 ist Nachwuchs von diesem Jahr, davon habe ich ca. 6 - 10 Stück, mal schauen wie die über den Winter kommen.

                    


Gruß
Peter


----------



## toco (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

an meinen Teichen werde ich gerade förmlich von der Gräserpracht "erschlagen":

   
       

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Flusi (15. Sep. 2014)

hallo zusammen.
seit Wochen sehe ich mir supergerne Eure tollen Fotos an, eins schöner als das andere
Habe mal ein paar Bildchen von unserem Teich rausgesucht, er ist im Mai 2013 gemacht worden und war bisher wenig vorzeigbar, weil noch recht kahl.
Aber inzwischen haben wir __ Frösche, __ Molche, ganz viele __ Libellen, Fledermäuse und eine kleine Schlange (uaaahhhhh!)
Und inzwischen sah bzw. sieht das so aus:


----------



## lotta (15. Sep. 2014)

Richtig schön !
Gruß Bine


----------



## koile (16. Sep. 2014)

Guten morgen,
auch ich möchte Euch mit ein paar Bildern belästigen
den ich kann mich Erinnern das Ihr daß garnicht mögt.
Mein Koi -Planschbecken.


----------



## PeterW (16. Sep. 2014)

Hier mal noch ein besser gelungenes Bild

Gruß
Peter


----------



## PeterW (16. Sep. 2014)

Jetzt aber


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Sep. 2014)

toco schrieb:


> an meinen Teichen werde ich gerade förmlich von der Gräserpracht "erschlagen":


Hartmut, bei dir müsste ich eigendlich mal mit dem Fahrrad vorbeikommen 
Braucht du noch __ Wasserpest oder dieses __ Tausendblatt ?


----------



## toco (16. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Totto,

natürlich kannst du gerne vorbeikommen.

Wie auf dem Foto des großen Teichs zu erkennen ist, ist das Tausenblatt mächtig gewuchert. Ich werde es in Kürze stark reduzieren.

Wenn deine Frage also so gemeint sein sollte, dass du potentieller Abnehmer bist - gerne! Sonst landet es wieder in meiner Biotonne.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Sep. 2014)

toco schrieb:


> Wenn deine Frage also so gemeint sein sollte, dass du potentieller Abnehmer bist - gerne! Sonst landet es wieder in meiner Biotonne.


Stecks in die Biotonne. 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## lotta (16. Sep. 2014)

Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin! Nicht Biotonne!
Verschicken?
Bitte gerne gegen Porto und Obolus Hartmut, wenn es Dir nicht zu aufwändig ist .
Dann gerne PN!
Gruß Bine


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder. Leider hat ein __ Fischreiher einige Fische geklaut, deshalb die Schnüre am Ufer. 
Er holt natürlich immer die Schönsten!!!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## PeterW (17. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

schönen Garten samt Teich hast du da
Gruß
Peter


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2014)

He Goldkäferchen!
Hisse mal ne Fahne, gegen __ Fischreiher. So etwas gibt es nicht in der Natur und lässt sich führ den __ Reiher schlecht deuten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen, 

wunderschöne Bilder 

Dein Garten ist wirklich gigantisch vielfältig und sehr geschmackvoll gestaltet.

Ich zähle ja eher nicht so zu der Fraktion "Fan "gestyleter" Gärten" 
- aber Dein Garten ist wirklich traumhaft.....
...und unglaublich gepflegt....

Jedes Mal, wenn ich Fotos von Dir bzw. Deinem Garten und Teich betrachte, schießt mir durch den Kopf: 

wieviele Menschen mögen da wohl rund um die Uhr dran arbeiten?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Sep. 2014)

Hallo, Kirstin und Peter
Vielen Dank für die Komplimente!  
Ja, ich liebe meinen Garten und Teich mit allem, was kreucht und fleucht. Klar macht es 'ne Menge Arbeit, aber auch sehr viel Freude. Auf dem Bild seht ihr z.B. eine Riesensonnenblume, die hat sich selbst ausgesät. Ich hatte im Kirschbaum im Winter ein Futterhäuschen gehängt und ein paar Sonnenblumenkerne fielen daneben. So schließt sich der Kreis wieder und die Vögel hatten schon jetzt was zu futtern. Macht Spaß zuzusehen, wie sie so langsam alles rauspicken.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## HannesDerZweite (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Da endlich wieder einmal die Sonne scheint
Letzte Woche
     
Und heute bewondert unsere Mieze die letzten Seerosenblüten
   

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2014)

zur Zeit so
zum Glück ist die "extreme Dürre" zu Ende. Die 80cm Wasser jedenfalls kamen fast alles letzten Samstagnachmittagin nicht mal 60min vom Himmel. ich war gerade mit dem Entschlammen fertig geworden

MfG Frank

      Anhang anzeigen 138461


----------



## toschbaer (29. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe eine ähnliche Aktion dieses Jahr gehabt. Dieses Frühjahr war mal wieder Kies raus schaffen angesagt;
denn die Koi und das andere Getier haben den Kies ( 50cm) nach unten geschaufelt.
Also Pool aufgestellt - Koi und andere
Fische aus dem Teich gefangen. 
Das Wasser aus  dem Teich- und dann sah ich viel Arbeit auf mich "zukommen"
 
Überall und aus allen Löchern kamen Krebse zum Vorschein. Die Krebse fangen und in 7 Gefäße zu hältern hat 2 Tage gedauert.
Insgesamt waren es 250 Stück.  50 habe ich behalten und die anderen habe ich verteilt (Nabu - Freunde)
In diesem Zuge habe ich gleich den Ausgang am Filter vergrössert auf 150er, somit kann der Lutfheber mehr Wasser schieben.

Und jetzt ein paar aktuelle Bilder, denn das Wetter war   
  
Kaltraum und Terrasse haben sich entwickelt 
und dem Teich und den Fischen geht es gut 

   

Der untere Garten ist noch in der Gestaltung, auch einige neue Pflanzen sind gesetzt und der alte Teich wird vielleicht beim nächsten OWL Treffen auch anders aussehen
Bis bald

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2014)

Hi Friedhelm,

wie vertragen sich den eigentlich dicke Koi und Krebse. Normalerweise sollten die doch als mal versuchen an den Krebsen rumzurüsseln, gibt's da net auch öfters tote oder stark beschädigte Astacus?
Ich spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein paar Astacus astacus zu besorgen. Ist bei mir nach den "Selbstmord" des Asagimännchen ja auch nur noch ein Koi mit knapp 50cm, die neuen haben ja erst ihre 15-20cm und sollten daher 2sömmrige Satz-Krebse noch in Ruhe lassen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Sep. 2014)

hallo,
heute Abend am Teich gesichtet. Ist ja ein schönes Tier, muß ich aber nicht unbedingt an meinem Teich haben
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## toschbaer (29. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Frank,
natürlich sind 1-3 Sommerlinge immer willkommene Futterabwechlung, aber selbst die 3-Sommerlinge wissen sich zu verteidigen und kommen mit den großen Koi und auch Stören gut klar. Die alten Krebse fressen mit, wenn sie Appetit auf Koifutter haben .
Zu fressen haben die Krebse eigentlich genug, da ich 2/5 des Teiches mit Pflanzen bedeckt habe und ich auch Tonmineralien und Algenmehl regelmäßig zu füttere.
Wann möchtest Du Astacus haben?
Ich habe noch 10 Astacus in der IH und wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen den Teich von Pflanzen befreie - den Filter ein wenig säubere sind auch noch Krebse zu fangen.
Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast kannst Du Dir gerne welche holen!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Sep. 2014)

toschbaer schrieb:


> beim nächsten OWL Treffen auch anders aussehen


Hört sich gut an.

Frank, fahr bei Freidhelm vorbei, ist doch nicht so weit von dir. Er hat einiges an Steinen in seinem super klarem Teich. Echt dicke schicke Koi und er hat auch interesante Pflanzen. Ich glaube nicht das die Koi da besonders in den Krebsen wildern. (Gerade geschaut...ein Weg 200 km....ist doch ein Stück, hatte Diemelsee irgendwo im Kopf als dein Wohnort)

Ich habe von Ihm 1-2sömmrige Satz-Krebse.... bis jetzt noch keinen wiedergesehen. Nur eine friche Haut, nach dem werden se wohl noch leben.

Friedhelm, danke noch mal dafür.


----------



## pema (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wie nicht anders zu erwarten, ist um diese Jahreszeit mein Teich völlig zugewachsen.
          

Und auch meine kleine Neuanschaffung wird schneller voll als gedacht.
         
petra


----------



## Tinky (5. Okt. 2014)

Da nutzt man das schöne Wetter um den Filter mal wieder zu putzen... greift in die Schwämme um sie auszudrücken und wundert sich warum sich das so glitschig anfühlt....

Wie kommt der __ Aal denn DA rein?? Durch die Pumpe wohl kaum...er muss über den Auslauf geschwommen sein...dabei muss er ca. 10cm "Wasserfall" vom Wasserspiegel in den Rohr überwunden haben...dann durch die 2. Kammer irgendwie in die erste gelangt sein....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2014)

Hi,

der sieht noch recht klein aus, haste mal Steig-Aale eingesetzt?

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (5. Okt. 2014)

Hi,
ich hatte vor ca. 5-6 Jahren mal drei "Glasaale" eingesetzt...gekauft auf dem Burgdorfer Pferdemarkt...die waren damals klein wie ein schlanker __ Regenwurm.
Ob die wirklich Glasaale heißen oder wie auch immer kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Gruß bastian


----------



## maarkus (5. Okt. 2014)

Glasaale nennt man nur die ganz jungen Aale, welche wieder ins Süßwasser wandern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2014)

Hi Bastian,

Glasaale heißen sie wenn sie die Küstengewässer erreichen und noch keine Pigmentierung haben  - noch durchsichtig sind (voher waren es noch Weidenblattlarven, wegen der enstsprechenden blattförmigen Körperform. Wenn sie dann in den Küstengewässern ihre Farbe bekommen und langsam ins Süßwasser übergehen werden sie zu sogenannten Steig-Aalen - weil sie in die Süßgewässer aufsteigen beginnen (in den großen Flußmündungszonen werden sie dann gefangen und in Fischzuchten weiter zu den Satzaalen großgezogen die man als Satzfische bei den Fischzüchtern bekommt - ich nehme mal an aus so einer Quelle stammen auch deine 3 dann her. Im Fluß/See/Kanal ect. werden aus den Steigaalen dann die Gelbaale


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Okt. 2014)

Derzeit so!


----------



## maarkus (6. Okt. 2014)

Übertreib doch


----------



## Meckes64 (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo, auch von mir mal ein kurzes Update: 
  
    
Die Bilder sind vom August. Schon eine Weile her. Leider ist meine Mama ins Krankenhaus gekommen, da blieb wenig Zeit für das Hobby. 
Langsam geht's bergauf und nun ist wieder Zeit für den Teich.
Ich bau mir gerade einen "Bootssteg ". Der kommt hinten zwischen das __ Schilf. (Bild 1) Mal gucken, was es wird...
Macht's erstmal gut! Bis denne...


----------



## Christopher (12. Okt. 2014)

Oh ja,das sieht wirklich noch sehr schön aus,auch deine Pflanzen  sind ja noch voll da.
Bei mir beginnen jetzt die Seerose zu verwelken.

Das werde ich nächste Woche erst mal bearbeiten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2014)

Christopher schrieb:


> auch deine Pflanzen  sind ja noch voll da.



Hi,

vor 2 Monaten war auch bei mir noch alles grün..
Bei mir haben nun auch wieder alle 8 Seerosen Wasser unterm Kiel, nur noch 25cm (ca. 30.000l) und der Teich ist wieder voll

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Servus

Der Herbst zieht ins Land bzw. zeigt sich in voller Pracht

Oberer und Unterer Teich
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Okt. 2014)

ja, die schönen Herbststage sind jetzt gezählt.
Aktuelle Bilder vom Teich und Garten.
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Okt. 2014)

moin zusammen,
der Herbst hat seine Farbenpracht entfaltet,
man sieht es auch an euren Teichen.
@Helmut: der Blick hinter euren Teichen einfach genial!


----------



## samorai (14. Okt. 2014)

Was für ein Herbst denn, Eva?  ......die Teichlilien treiben wieder und die Goldfische spielen schon wieder hasch mich, ich glaube etwa zum 7. mal? ......und sie fressen auch immer noch wie die "Sieben- Köpfigen- Raupen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Okt. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Was für ein Herbst denn, Eva?
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Temperaturmäßig liegen wir zwar weit über dem Wärmemonat August, aber spätestes wenn Samstag in 8 Tagen wieder die ganzen Uhren umstellt werden weiß man es ist kein Sommer mehr ist, dann ists um 18.00 wieder finster

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Okt. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Was für ein Herbst denn, Eva?  ......die Teichlilien treiben wieder und die Goldfische spielen schon wieder hasch mich, ich glaube etwa zum 7. mal? ......und sie fressen auch immer noch wie die "Sieben- Köpfigen- Raupen!
> Gruß Ron!



HIER ist definitiv ein "güldener Herbst" angekommen....
und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Meckes64 (17. Okt. 2014)

Huhu!
So, nun die ersten aktuellen Fotos:
      
Das soll mein "Bootssteg" werden. War ne ganz schöne Knochenarbeit, den Zement zu mischen... 
Der Rest vom Teich sieht so aus:
        
Hinten rechts, auf dem letzten Bild steht mein angehender Filter. 
Wie man sieht, mickert auch hier alles so langsam vor sich hin. Die schönen Seerosen, die uns den ganzen Sommer erfreut haben (auch die aus dem Aldi, grins) ziehen sich zurück.  Aber ich will nicht meckern. Für meine erste Teichsaison überhaupt, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich hoffe meine Fischies mal noch anständig vor die Linse zu bekommen, damit ich sie Euch mal zeigen kann.
Bis demnächst! Viele Grüße sendet Jana


----------



## Meckes64 (17. Okt. 2014)

Ups, den Steg hab ich vergessen. Da isser.


----------



## Tanny (17. Okt. 2014)

...und von mir auch mal wieder aktuelle Tümpelfotos 

So ganz, ganz langsam kann man auch hier ansatzweise den Herbst erkennen, obwohl immer noch 
wieder Frühjahrsblüher jetzt nachschieben 

Das Wasser in den Tümpeln ist seit Tagen absolut glasklar, obwohl ich seit mindestens 1 Woche gar nichts drin getan habe....
....das  wird sich spätestens dann ändern, wenn die __ Erlen, Pappeln, Eschen, __ Ahorn und __ Birke sich entscheiden, das 
"Ausziehen"  einzuläuten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Okt. 2014)

Hallo, Jana
schöne Fotos, hilft der __ Fischreiher, den Du am Teich hast zur Abschreckung? Will mir vielleicht auch so ein Ding kaufen 
Nochmal zwei aktuelle Teichfotos.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Meckes64 (17. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen! 
Wir dachten, dass der __ Fischreiher dadurch abgeschreckt wird. "Hier ist besetzt" sollte das heißen. Naja, der __ Reiher hat das wohl verkehrt verstanden und sich dazu gestellt. 

LG


----------



## Flusi (19. Okt. 2014)

hallo,
heute mal was Neues von unserem Teich.
Wir haben die "Abschneideaktion" in den Herbst verlegt. Bis auf das __ Hechtkraut (was ja lt. Frank besser im Frühjahr ausgelichtet werden soll) ist alles runtergeschnitten; mein lieber GG hat die Laubschutz-Konstruktion von Naturagart aufgebaut und gestern haben wir das Netz darüber befestigt.
Na ja, wenn man am Küchenfenster oder dem Wohnzimmerfenster langgeht, krieg ich jedes Mal fast `nen Herzkasper ; aber ok, es soll ja der Algenbildung entgegenwirken. Blätter werden da wirklich massenhaft abgehalten.
Für unseren "klein Adolf", wie unser brauner extrem scheuer Frosch heißt, haben wir an der Nordseite des Teiches das Netz höher in den Koniferen befestigt, damit sein Weg über den Holzsteg hin und her "behüpfbar" bleibt.
Zum Glück muß das nicht lange bleiben....
liebe Grüße von Flusi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Okt. 2014)

Hi Flusi,

man könnte meinen da wär schon ne Eisdecke auf dem Teich (die Schneefallgrenze soll die Tage ja auf 500-700m fallen)

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (21. Okt. 2014)

Bei uns ist der Herbst in vollem Gange.
Gut, dass ich das Netz zwischen den Bäumen aufgespannt habe.
 Und im Moment herrscht bei uns Weltuntergang... Sturm...Starkregen 
Gruß Bine


----------



## muh.gp (21. Okt. 2014)

Hi Bine,

wir liegen ja nicht ganz so weit auseinander. Das mit dem Weltuntergang unterschrieb ich, habe schon ein paar Sachen aus Nachbars Garten wieder nach Hause geholt...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lotta (22. Okt. 2014)

Heute Nacht hat es in unserem Garten, einen Baum entwurzelt... unglaublich
    ...
Und einen Teil der Blätter im Netz, landeten im Teich
  

Also habe ich die Teichabdeckung mal provisorisch aufgebracht und das Netz komplett geleert:
    
Sollte es nochmal wärmer werden, kommen natürlich wieder einige Platten raus,
um vor dem langen Winter, 
ein letztes Mal...  Sonne, Licht und Wärme zu den Fischen zu lassen.

So sah es IM Teich nach der "Blätterentfernaktion" 
und vor dem Abdecken, heute nachmittag aus (Wasser braun gefärbt, aber klar:
  
Gruß Bine


----------



## Flusi (22. Okt. 2014)

hallo Bine, Ihr armen Leutchen im Süden der Republik habt mein vollstes Mitgefühl!

liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2014)

Hi Bine,

naja, das Bäumchen das da liegt trägt den Namen Bruch-Weide (Salix fragilis) net umsonst. Die sind sehr anfällig bei stürmischen __ Winden. Zumindest ist das Wasserleben ans Weidenlaub was reingeflogen ist ganz gut angepaßt und räumt es schnell weg

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Frank!
Warum werden im Herbst die Uhren umstellt? ......Und vom wem denn nur....?????
Darf ich die im kommenden Frühjahr selber "umstellen"
Zitat von Frank "die ganzen Uhren umstellt werden"
He, Frank solche lustigen Fehler könnte ich im 5 min. Takt belächeln.
Dafür gibt es ein dickes:* Gefällt mir*!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Okt. 2014)

Hi Ron,

meine Uhren kommen ins Elternhaus, deren in meine Wohnung. Selbst der familiäre Fuhrpark wechselt die Garagenplätze. Und schon sind die Uhren umgestellt. Achja, heute müssen wir im Betrieb auch noch alle Meßuhren in andere Schubkästen/Schränke umräumen damit die Sonntag zum beginn der Nachtschicht richtig gehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Meckes64 (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!
Trotz kaltem Wasser ein hungriger Haufen:
  
Von li. nach re.: Sushi; Oskar; Pünktchen und Nemo. 
Viele Grüße sendet Jana


----------



## Meckes64 (27. Okt. 2014)

Hier sind noch:
  
U96
  
Otto
und
  Erna
LG


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Okt. 2014)

Wie, kein Rudy  und kein Kuno 


(Frei nach Otto.W .... Kuno der Killerkarpfen und Rudy - Rollmops der Rächer von Razeburg)




_View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRXdh6-SAp8_


----------



## Meckes64 (27. Okt. 2014)

Hihi! Die kommen nächstes Jahr...￼


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
und noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von heute.
Huhu. der erste Bodenfrost, aber es blüht immer noch was!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Okt. 2014)

Ach ja.....
und nicht vergessen:
Bald ist Halloween.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Okt. 2014)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Ach ja.....
> und nicht vergessen:
> Bald ist Halloween.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 139468



und zum Glück auch nach einem Tag/bzw. Nacht vorbei. Dieser irische (keltische) Mist geht mir vollkommen am A.... vorbei - auch wenn ich Gallier als Vorfahren hab

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Okt. 2014)

Hi Torsten,

was "reales" war zumindest mal "Kuno, der Killerwels"

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (30. Okt. 2014)

Bin mal gespannt, ob mein Nachwuchs von 2013 gut über den Winter kommt


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Okt. 2014)

Ja, Frank, der hatte auch was.

Hat der jetzt den Dackel gefressen oder nicht?

Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt wohl nur noch einer von den 3,  die eingesetzt wurden, möglicherweise noch da. Einer wurde mit 1,5 m tot im __ Schilf gefunden, einen weiteren mit 1,6 m wurde geangelt.


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

..mal schauen, ob ich es hinbekomme, hier die Fotos aus der Teichdoku rüberzuziehen

Es blüht tatsächlich noch in meinem Tümpel - 1. November! - und die Fische werden immer mehr.....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/teiche-img_0886-jpg.139531/ https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/teiche-img_0889-jpg.139533/ https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/teiche-img_0891-jpg.139534/ https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/teiche-img_0891-jpg.139534/ https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/teiche-img_0898-jpg.139540/


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

...und warum erscheinen die Fotos jetzt nicht?


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Nov. 2014)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von heute!


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,
heute war es ja noch mal richtig schön warm - da habe ich ein wenig am Teich aufgeräumt. Nun kann man wieder das Wasser im Pflanzenfilter sehen. Im Garten blüht noch weiterhin viel, darum mal ein Bild vom Ananas-__ Salbei, der im dritten Jahr bei uns ins Hochbeet gewandert ist. Dort blüht er zum ersten Mal, und das recht beeindruckend.


----------



## Tanny (6. Nov. 2014)

jetzt beginnt auch hier der "Indian Summer" nachdem wir die letzten zwei Tage Herbstwetter hatten:


----------



## toco (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab' es getan - ich habe meinen Teich wieder für den Winter verunstaltet!

So sah er mal aus ...                                       und jetzt:
                              

Die Rolläden an meinem Haus werde ich jetzt solange schließen, bis es wieder sprießt - diesen Anblick muss ich mir ja nicht antun!

Ich grüße alle Leidensgenossen!
Hartmut


----------



## samorai (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo!
Die testen schon mal den "Winterliegeplatz" aus!!!
  
....und sehr schön in Reihe und Glied.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tanny (17. Nov. 2014)

...es ist Mitte November - also eigentlich "beste Regenzeit" - und ich habe Ebbe in den Tümpeln 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/tümpel-img_1237-jpg.139995/ https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/tümpel-img_1236-jpg.139994/ https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/tümpel-img_1235-jpg.139993/ https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/tümpel-img_1234-jpg.139992/


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2014)

Hallo!
Filter und Pumpe wurden vor drei Tagen abgeschaltet. Die Fische kommen zwar immer noch zw. 16-17Uhr zur Futterstelle aber da ist die Quelle versiegt. Wenn sie jetzt noch fressen wollen, müssen sie sich wie all die anderen Fische in Naturgewässern an den "Algen-Coktail" halten.
Zu dem wurden heute schon 3 Filter gereinigt; der Klärteich von Blätter befreit, der Siebfilter
ging schnell und __ Hel-x Filter, der war etwas intensiver zu reinigen.
Und den habe ich gleich mal umgebaut.  
.... Nach einer Befragung hier im Forum kam an's Licht das die Schwebstoffe "herab rieseln sollen" d.h. unter der Medien-Auflage. Schmutzablass oder Absaugung entfernen die besagten Teilchen dann.
Die Einströmung wurde mit zwei 90 Grad- Bogen umgeändert, damit ist der Flow nach oben gerichtet, Japanmatte und ppi- Matte wurden entfernt, dafür kommt jetzt eine einfache Maurergase zum Einsatz. Ich weiß noch nicht ob der eingeleitete Sauerstoff Schwebeteilchen mit hoch zieht, falls aber doch, lege ich eine Japan-Matte unter.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tanny (21. Nov. 2014)

Heute war ein "schaurig-schöner" Herbsttag 
Den ganzen Tag hatten wir absolute Windstille und dabei eine dicke "Nebelsuppe", die sich den ganzen Tag nicht hob.
Alles sah man nur verschwommen durch eine "Wand aus Watte" - es war  wie verwunschen - auch an den Tümpeln:


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2014)

Wow Tanny!
Sieht echt aus wie ein Märchenwald. Ich habe eine Wiese vor der Haustüre wenn da der Nebel aufsteigt, bezeichne ich es immer als "The Fog" oder Nebel des Grauen's. 
Büsche und andere Gewächse schauen dann halb aus den Nebel empor. 
Leider noch kein Foto, weil immer die Arbeit ruft, aber meine Frau hat schon einige male gesagt das sieht geil aus, besonders wenn die Sonne in den Nebel scheint.
Die Kamera liegt auch immer parat auf den Computertisch, aber das technische soll ich immer erledigen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Nov. 2014)

HI,

so, der Sommer ist nun entgültig rum. -2 Grad die Nacht und erste Eisberge auf dem Wasser der Gießkannenfüllstelle gesichtet

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Frank!
Hier im flachen Land (Berliner Raum) war noch keine Frostnacht. Der Südost- Wind frischte heute auf und man hatte den Eindruck, der Winter schiebt seine "Speerspitze" voran.
Montag werden Bananen und Co ihr Winterquartier beziehen.
Im Wetterbericht stand jetzt die Auswertung für Oktober(in Raum Brandenburg/ Berlin) 0,6 Grad und ein paar zerkweschte zu warm.
Der ewige Sommer ist jetzt wohl vorbei! Aber der Winter hat ja auch seine *Reize.
*
Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Nov. 2014)

Hi Ron,

eigentlich sollte es hier im Marburger Raum laut Vorhersage gar keinen Frost geben daher war auch noch net alles drin. Den beiden Hesperantha coccinea (__ Spaltgriffel) hats nun leider die ganzen Blüten zermatscht. Die Anigozanthus-Hybride hat massig schwarze Stellen am Laub bekommen und den Hymenocallis x festalis und Amorphophallus konjac hats auch das Laub komplett zerstört - die Knollen werden morgen ausgetopft und eingeräumt. Seltsamerweise haben tropische !!! Passiflora Sämlinge die ich net umgepflanzt hatte und die noch draußen stehen überhaupt nichts abbekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Nov. 2014)

Bei uns gibt es seit Wochen kaum Tage, wo die Temperatur mal über 10 stieg. Meistens bewegeten wir uns um die 6-8 Grad Tagsüber & 2-4 Grad Nachts. Seit paar Tagen fallen wir auch schon mal knapp unter 0. Gestern z.B. -0,4 Grad. Derzeit aktuell 2 Grad.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Nov. 2014)

Hallo, 
hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder aus dem nördlichen Umland von Berlin. Nachts Temperaturen um 3°, tagsüber 8- 10°. So kann's bleiben bis zum Frühling! Die Fischis sind immer noch munter und fressen ihr Winterfutter.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (27. Nov. 2014)

Mal ein paar letzte Bilder bevor der Winter das letzte grün kassiert.
 
 
 
 
und die letzten Blüten nach der ersten richtigen Frostnacht.
 
  
      

LG René


----------



## troll20 (30. Nov. 2014)

Nun ist es wieder soweit 

    
ich hasse diese Kälte. 
Noch sind es zum Glück nur wenige mm Eis. 

LG René


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Nov. 2014)

... hier hat es heute Nacht auch einen Eishauch über'n Teich gefegt :-(
Wollen aber nicht meckern, bisher war es wirklich schönes Herbstwetter...
und bei weitem nicht so schaurig wie teilweise die letzten Jahre um diese Zeit.


----------



## Tanny (1. Dez. 2014)

jetzt hat uns das Eis auch erreicht.....

Gestern sah es an dn Tümpeln noch so aus:

      

Heute so.....und die Goldelritzen schwimmen fröhlich unter dem Eis herum 
Das einzig offene Loch ist da, wo die Pferde immer trinken gehen.
 sehr nützlich so ein "Offenhalter":

          

...und dass die Pferde das Tümpelwasser schmackhafter finden, als frisches Leitungswasser, beweist der total zugefrorene Tränkebottich, den ich gestern in Betrieb genommen habe:


----------



## Digicat (1. Dez. 2014)

Servus

Der Teich ist noch offen bei -0,4°C und leichten Nieselregen.

Ob das in der Früh auch noch so sein wird ?

Von gerade eben
 
Die Weide am Pflanzenteich hat schon eine ca. 5mm Eisschicht auf den Ästen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (1. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

hoffentlich hält sie das Gewicht aus...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (1. Dez. 2014)

Servus Carsten

Hoffe ich auch ...

Im Waldviertel gab es schon starke Baumbrüche wegen des Eises ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (1. Dez. 2014)

Das sieht nicht gut aus...
Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir hier anfangs des Winters starken Schneefall mit nassem Schnee und es waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht alle Blätter abgefallen, das Ergebnis war ähnlich...

Ich drück mal Deiner Weide die Daumen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Dez. 2014)

was für'n klasse Bild, Helmut!!!
Sollte ich solch' Eisregen kriegen diesen Winter....
dann läuft die Knipse heiß


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Dez. 2014)

Hallo, Helmut,
was für ein "schaurig-schönes" Bild!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (2. Dez. 2014)

Servus

Heute ist keine Besserung eingetreten, sondern eher hat sich die Situation noch zugespitzt. Es hat gestern und heute Stromausfälle gegeben. Auch wenn sie nur jeweils ein paar Sekunden/Minuten dauern. "Alles" fährt heutzutage herunter. Ob Fernseher, Sat-Festplattenreceiver, Stereoanlage, PCs/NAS ... erhöht die Lebensdauer der Geräte sicher nicht  .

Ja und die Pflanzen, alle in Eis "konserviert". Gut und gerne 1cm Eisumhüllung. Einseitig durch den leichten Wind.
 

Und die Weide ...
 

 

... hängt schon mit ein paar Ästen in den Teich.

Entspannung ist noch nicht in Sicht. Die Meteorologen geben noch keine Entwarnung, im Gegenteil. Für morgen könnte es noch dazu zu Schneefällen kommen. Nicht viel, aber auch ein paar Zentimeter können sich fatal auswirken.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Helmut!
Könnte man den Ast der Dein Teich "bedroht" nicht mit einen Seil aus der Gefahrenzone ziehen/spannen?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Digicat (2. Dez. 2014)

Servus Ron

Hmmm .... sehe im Moment eigentlich keine Gefahr für den Teich. Die großen, schweren Äste sind alle länger als der Teich und liegen immer am Ufer auf.

Einzig um die Weide würde mir leid tun ... 

Danke für deine Sorge und deinen Tipp ... ganz lieb von Dir.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2014)

Na, dann!
Hat sich so gelesen wie ein Hilferuf!!

... hängt schon mit ein paar Ästen in den Teich.

Entspannung ist noch nicht in Sicht. Die Meteorologen geben noch keine Entwarnung, im Gegenteil.

Noch ne schöne Woche Ron!


----------



## Digicat (2. Dez. 2014)

Danke Ron ...

Die Naturgewalten können einen schon Hilflos wirken lassen.

Eigentlich habe ich um die Weide Angst. Die Äste biegen sich schon in Teich ... normal stehen sie wie ein Einser in den Himmel.
Die Biegsamkeit wird schon sehr beansprucht. Hoffe das sie die Eislast ertragen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Helmut!
Da gibt es noch den Grill-Aspekt. Tau doch die Äste einfach ab mit Deinem Grill. Dabei sollte der Grill nur Glut, also kein Feuer haben. Solltest Du aber selbst entscheiden.
Dennoch Ideen gibt es immer genug.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## bekamax (2. Dez. 2014)

Hi,
schaut nicht so gut aus, weiter oben auf den Bergen. Hatten eben auch einen Stromausfall (45min), Schnee und Eisregen hatten wir hier auf ca. 450m Seehöhe heute auch schon. Geregnet hat es fast den ganzen Tag.

Ich hoffe, Helmut, die Niederschläge schaffen es nicht bis zu euch rauf!!!


----------



## DbSam (3. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

der Fotos wegen würde ich ja gern auf 'Gefällt mir' klicken.
'Gefällt mir' - passt aber überhaupt nicht zum Problem. Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen.

Bei uns ist es jetzt auch soweit gekommen.
Und bis vorhin dauerte auch der erste Schneefall in den tieferen Lagen. Nicht sehr viel, aber für Staus am Morgen dürfte die Menge ausreichen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## bekamax (3. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Carsten,
ja, es schaut echt märchenhaft aus.... insbesondere Helmuts Fotos

Hi Helmut,
hier ist GsD alles ruhig geblieben. Was auf der Alm los war, dazu finde ich noch keine Informationen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass sich die Lage wieder beruhigt hat, und es euch und allen gut geht!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Dez. 2014)

bekamax schrieb:


> ja, es schaut echt märchenhaft aus



Hi Karin,

nee, das sieht zum  aus. Ein Glück das es bei mir die Nacht nur für ein paar weiße Flecken auf der Wiese gereicht hat. Dieser grauenhafte weiße Mist soll bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Braucht kein Mensch, ist so ein unnützes Grauen wie demnächst im Fernsehen jährlich um die Weihnachtszeit  Der kleine Lord

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (3. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,  bis gestern hatten wir nicht einmal Frost, und heute
sieht es so aus.


----------



## bekamax (3. Dez. 2014)

Hi Frank,
wo du recht hast, hast du recht. Aber die Hexe aus dem Märchen braucht ja wohl auch keiner in Echt, oder?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Dez. 2014)

Sieht ja schön aus, aber ich mag's  lieber in Grün!
Bei uns noch kein Schnee, aber cool (-2°)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (4. Dez. 2014)

Servus

Alles "Schnee" von gestern bei uns ...
Gestern ab dem Nachmittag hat es zu tauen begonnen und heute morgen ist die Weide wieder wie eine Eins aufrecht gestanden.

Ihr könnte euch garnicht vorstellen wie die Weide (das Eis) gekracht hat. War zeitweise sehr beängstigend.

Ich hoffe das bei Euch ebenfalls alles wieder ok ist.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bekamax (4. Dez. 2014)

Hi Helmut,
schön, dass alles wieder OK bei euch ist. Dass so ein Ereignis so großräumig "daherkommt" ist echt ungewöhnlich. Jetzt warte ich noch auf Nachrichten aus dem Bezirk Krems... Hoffe, dass auch dort alles gut ist...


----------



## DbSam (4. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

bei uns im Erzgebirge gibt es noch keine Entwarnung.
Du hast anscheinend alles hierher geschickt.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (4. Dez. 2014)

Das ist ein verrücktes Wetter ...

Ich hoffe das sich die Lage bei Euch auch entspannt.

Naja, bei uns auf der Hohen Wand ist die Lage allerdings wieder schlechter geworden.

Blick auf die Hohe Wand (Bergrücken im Hintergrund, in Wolken gehüllt) aus unserem Garten am 29.01.2014
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (5. Dez. 2014)

Helmut, tolles Bild, aber trotzdem ist diese Gegend nichts für mich . 
Ich mag lieber Wasser, mit viiieel warm drumherum


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich mag lieber Wasser, mit viiieel warm drumherum


Ich stell mir das gerade vor: Anne im Whirlpool... 
Aber sie meint das sicherlich wieder anders.

Ansonsten tolles Bild und die Berge haben auch eine starke Anziehungskraft.
In den letzten Jahren hat aber auch bei mir das Meer immer gewonnen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jolantha (6. Dez. 2014)

Carsten, hab doch meinen eigenen Whirlpool, leider nur im Sommer zu benutzen. 
Schau mal auf die Oberfläche, meine " Blubbersteine " whirlen doch auch ganz toll


----------



## DbSam (6. Dez. 2014)

Ein toller Whirlpool, Anne.
Aaaaber: Wo ist die Abstellfläche für die Sekt- oder Weingläser?
Oder machst Du wieder etwas ganz anderes und nutzt dieses Tablett? 

Wenn der Pool gut angeheizt ist, dann könntest Du auch mal eine Einladung schicken. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## bekamax (6. Dez. 2014)

Super Idee, Carsten,

stehst du auf Tee im Pool? Oder warum sonst willst du deine Getränke im Pool wärmen?


----------



## jolantha (6. Dez. 2014)

Carsten, Das Tablett ist Spitze,

Karin, im Hochsommer kannst du wirklich nur warmes Bier aus dem Teich bekommen,
dann doch lieber einen Kühlschrank


----------



## bekamax (6. Dez. 2014)

Ja, Anne,
und dann stell ich mir so gemütliche 37-39°C in einem (echten) Whirlpool vor!!! Und Bier oder Cocktail von so einem Tablett!  (Sonst gäbe es so etwas schon längst in unserem Pool!!!)

Mei wär das jetzt schön!!!! ----Ich würd dafür jetzt glatt lauwarmes Bier trinken! Oder doch etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Dez. 2014)

Stand heute 16:50 Uhr!
Wassertemperatur derzeit: 7,8 Grad
Fische schwimmen noch umher in 60 cm tiefe, teilweise auch oben
Futter wird noch gut angenommen!


----------



## DbSam (7. Dez. 2014)

bekamax schrieb:


> stehst du auf Tee im Pool? Oder warum sonst willst du deine Getränke im Pool wärmen?





jolantha schrieb:


> im Hochsommer kannst du wirklich nur warmes Bier aus dem Teich bekommen,



Hallo Anne und Karin,
man soll doch die Getränke auf dem Tablett nicht aufbewahren.
Wenn die Bedienstete das Tablett belädt und zu Euch steuert, die paar Minuten auf dem Tablett werden die Getränke schon überstehen. 
Die romantischen 'Leutchens' können ja abends auch noch ein Kerzenlicht in des Tabletts Mitte platzieren.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## bekamax (7. Dez. 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Anne und Karin,
> man soll doch die Getränke auf dem Tablett nicht aufbewahren.
> Wenn die Bedienstete das Tablett belädt und zu Euch steuert, die paar Minuten auf dem Tablett werden die Getränke schon überstehen.
> Die romantischen 'Leutchens' können ja abends auch noch ein Kerzenlicht in des Tabletts Mitte platzieren.
> ...



 Wo du recht hast, hast du recht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hauptsache Wasser, Wärme und Sonne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich glaub ich hab den Hochnebel-Blues...


----------



## DbSam (7. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Karin,

ich stimme Dir voll zu.
Wasser hab ich hier, die Bedienstete ist auch  schnell angestellt. Aber an Sonne und Wärme (im Freien) mangelt es aber bei uns zur Zeit ganz gewaltig, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin... Und jetzt gerade eben ist es nicht nur trüb, sondern sogar ganz dunkel. 


Gruß Carsten

PS: Den Hochnebel-Blues kannst Du hier derzeit durch den 'Ganznebel-Blues' ersetzen.


----------



## Michael H (19. Dez. 2014)

Hallo

Hab Heute mal wieder meinen Teich gesehn . Im moment ist es ja ein wenig Schwer den mal bei Tageslicht zusehn und ich muß sagen die Fadenalgen wachsen und wachsen . Hab noch knapp 8 Grad . Koi schwimmen noch knapp bei 50 cm tiefe herum und morgen soll es auch mal wieder um die 14 Grad werden . Da mein Filter aus ist scheit es da noch zu begünstigen , wie lang werden die wohl sein wenn ich den Filter im Frühjahr wieder anschmeiße .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Dez. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> .....  wie lang werden die wohl sein wenn ich den Filter im Frühjahr wieder anschmeiße .



Hi Michael,

die Koi oder die Algen?

bei mir im Teich ist der Bodengrund nach der herbstlichen Generalreinigung nun auch überall am dunkel werden - zum Glück sind meine Rotfedern und Nasen noch im Aquarium/Pool

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (21. Dez. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Koi oder die Algen?



Hallo
Dachte da eher an die Algen . Wenn die Koi so Wachsen würden wie die Fadenlgen müßte ich nächstes Jahr wieder ran ans Umbauen ......

Hab es heute nicht lassen gekönnt bei Strahlendem Sonnenschein ein wenig zu Schrubben  . Ich glaube ich müßte mir doch mal einen Komposter zulegen wenns so weiter geht ...


----------



## samorai (23. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Michael!
Ich war mal in Deinem Profil, die Filter sind alle schön aufgelistet aber zur Pumpe gibt es keine Angabe.   
Alles muß sich erstmal einpändeln!
Wenn keine Pflanzen im Teich sind, sollte Dein Klärteich ein regelrechtes "Dickicht" vorweisen.
Fadenalgen fühlen sich "sau wohl" in hellen Sauerstoff reichen und gut durchströmten Gewässern.
Ein neuer Teich wird in Betrieb genommen und alles läuft auf vollen Touren, die Fadenalgen sind dann zuerst da. Dazu kommt ein möglichst schneller Fischbesatz, toll, jetzt haben sie auch Nahrung zum weiter leben.
Das ließt man hier öfter; Fadenalgen an den gut durch strömten Stellen, entweder am Einlauf oder am BA besonders bei Koi- Anlagen.
Wenn Du einen Winterkreislauf hasst, stell ihn ab  ....... Fütterst  Du noch ......  stell es ein,stabilisier Dein Teich erstmal. Lass alles ruhen, außer Sauerstoff- Eintrag.
Nicht die Wände schrubben, nur den Boden von abgestorbenes Material befreien.
Gegendarstellung: Warum sind bei mir die Fadenalgen kein Thema: 1)  30% vom Teich bepflanzt
2) Die Durchfluss- Rate der Filter ist bei mir sehr niedrig, sie entspricht nur 4 mal am Tag
eine komplette Umwälzung des Teiches, wobei es über 60 Fische im Teich gibt.
Dazu kommt noch die erschwerte Komponente Sonnenteich.
Ich will hier aber auch nicht verbergen, das der Teich bei Wasser-Temperaturen ab 25 Grad leicht ins "grüne" abweicht.

Das sind natürlich Ableitungen vom eigenen Teich.
Wie und was jetzt zu einer Besserung führt, mußt Du dir selber ausklambüsern.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (23. Dez. 2014)

Hallo


Die Pumpe die ich am Laufen hatte war eine 13 000 die aber nach dem Auslitern nur etwa 8 500 brachte . Dieses wird nächstes Jahr noch durch eine 20 000 Rohrpumpe ergänzt.
Im Sommer / Herbst hingen die Fadenalgen nur im Pflanzenbecken ( im moment alles runter geschnitten) nun breiten sie sich über den ganzen Teich aus .
Winterkreislauf gibt es nicht , filter ist komplett eingemottet . Hab auch einen Sonnenteich wenn sie mal da ist die Sonne .Hab nur 2 Luftheber am laufen , damit sich das Wasser ein wenig bewegt .
Gefüttert wird auch schon lange nicht mehr . Wassertemp. Etwa bei 8 Grad im moment .
Hab überwiegend den Boden geschrubbt aber auch die Wände etwas ......

Mal sehn wie es weitergeht , soll ja nun endlich Kalt werden ( bis auf 0 Grad runter ) .........


----------



## samorai (25. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Michael!
So schnell würde ich die Pumpe nicht aufgeben. Etwas Geduld musst Du schon aufbringen, dein Teich ist noch ziemlich jung.
Gibt es kein Kies auf den Teichboden, die Schicht kann sehr dünn sein, an jedem Kieskorn klammern sich viele Bakterien und die arbeiten alle für Deinen Teich.
Die Fadenalgen die jetzt Deinen Teich infizieren solltest Du entfernen, gnadenlos, d.h. auch mit der chemischen Keule. Denn jetzt laüft die Reproduzierung nur halbherzig ab.
Wenn ich Fadenalgen-Vernichter nehme, dann nur im Bachlauf, auf Grund der hohen Strömungs-Geschwindigkeit ist die Bildung dort am stärksten.
Ich empfehle einen Vernichter mit Sauerstoff-Versatz, der hebt alles an und die Reinigung mit dem Kescher ist dann nicht so ein Problem.
Im Frühjahr oder nach der Eisschmelze kannst Du den Teich 1% Aufsalzen, also 24 kg. Aufsalzen= Tuppe schräg an den Teichrand stellen, das Salz in kleineren Mengen auflösen, es ist gut zu erkennen, erst wenn das Wasser in der Tuppe wieder klar wird, bedingt durch umrühren, in den Teich kippen.
Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder Teich ist anders und versprechen kann ich auch nichts.
Schauen wir mal im nächsten halben Jahr, ganz egal was Du in Erwegung ziehst.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (26. Dez. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Michael!
> So schnell würde ich die Pumpe nicht aufgeben. Etwas Geduld musst Du schon aufbringen, dein Teich ist noch ziemlich jung.
> Gibt es kein Kies auf den Teichboden, die Schicht kann sehr dünn sein, an jedem Kieskorn klammern sich viele Bakterien und die arbeiten alle für Deinen Teich.
> Die Fadenalgen die jetzt Deinen Teich infizieren solltest Du entfernen, gnadenlos, d.h. auch mit der chemischen Keule. Denn jetzt laüft die Reproduzierung nur halbherzig ab.
> ...



Morsche

Die Pumpe ist nicht das Problem sondern die UVC . Da ist einen 1 1/2 Zoll Verschraubung drauf und die Bremst das ganze ein .
Wenn ich die Pumpe mit einem 50 mm Schlauch Betreibe , bringt sie fast ihre angegebene Leistung , bei einem 40 mm Schlauch knapp die hälfte.
Da die 1 1/2 Zoll Verschraubung einen Innendurchmesser von 40 mm bringt das halt alles nichts .

Kies oder ähnliches hab ich ( noch ) keinen im Teich .

Im Frühjahr werd ich sowieso den Teich leer machen um die 2 Falten die ich hab zu zukleben . dann werd ich einfach mal 2 Tage das Wasser raus lassen , dann können die Algen abtrocknen . Wasser wird großteils Zwischengespeichert .


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Dez. 2014)

Moin zusammen,
fast ein Jahr her ist mein letzter post... und ich könnte "copy/paste" machen.
Seit gestern hat es Winterwetter, leichter Schneefall, -3°C, hauchdünne
Eisschicht auf dem Teich, Kamin ist an..... allen noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag!


----------



## samorai (26. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Michael!
Das Problem mit dem Durchfluss ist doch lösbar.
Einen Abzweig vor der UVC setzen, auf 40 er HT- Rohr reduzieren, wenn der Druck in der UVC zu stark nachläßt, setzt Du einfach eine Doppelmuffe wo eine aufgebohrte Verschluss- Kappe als letztes sitzt.
Ein Bypass ist gar nicht so schlecht.

Ach übrigings eine UVC vernichtet keine Fadenalgen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (26. Dez. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Ach übrigings eine UVC vernichtet keine Fadenalgen.
> 
> Gruß Ron!


----------



## samorai (26. Dez. 2014)

He, Du hast gefragt und ich habe geantwortet.

Gruß Ron!

Werde doch glücklich mit Deinen Algen!


----------



## Michael H (26. Dez. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> He, Du hast gefragt und ich habe geantwortet.
> 
> Gruß Ron!
> 
> Werde doch glücklich mit Deinen Algen!


 Ne Ne ist schon in Ordnung , das die Fadenalgen nicht durch due UVC weggehn war mir schon klar , soweit bin ich in der Materie drin .......


----------



## samorai (26. Dez. 2014)

Ich bin der Meinung Du hast absolut das Falsche zitiert.
Was ist denn mit dem Bypass?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (27. Dez. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Durchfluss ist doch lösbar.
> Einen Abzweig vor der UVC setzen, auf 40 er HT- Rohr reduzieren, wenn der Druck in der UVC zu stark nachläßt, setzt Du einfach eine Doppelmuffe wo eine aufgebohrte Verschluss- Kappe als letztes sitzt.
> Ein Bypass ist gar nicht so schlecht!


Morsche
Das hier wieder Freide Freude Eierkuchen herrscht ......

Ja das wäre eine Idee , weiß aber noch nicht ob ich das so mache . Soll ja noch ein Trommelfilter dazu kommen und dafür eine 20 000 Liter Rohpumpe . Vielleicht kommt auch eine Tauch UVC .

Mal sehn was so kommt nächstes Jahr ......


----------



## Digicat (27. Dez. 2014)

Servus

Ja, Eva-Maria bei uns ist auch der Winter eingezogen.

Der Pflanzenteich
  

Der Große Teich
  

Seit gestern Abend sind sicher 10cm zusammen gekommen und es soll noch mehr kommen.
Kalt genug wäre es jetzt ja, immo haben wir -4,7°C und es ist Windstill.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Michael H (27. Dez. 2014)

Morsche

Hab nun auch genug Weißes Wasser von oben , gerade jetzt wo ich Heute was im Garten Arbeiten wollte .
  

Teich hat noch 6 Grad ..........................


----------



## Digicat (27. Dez. 2014)

Uiii ... Michael, schaut kalt aus ... 

Verschiebe halt die Arbeiten ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Michael H (27. Dez. 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Uiii ... Michael, schaut kalt aus ...
> 
> Verschiebe halt die Arbeiten ...
> 
> ...


Nunja ein wenig hab ich was gemacht ..................


----------



## muh.gp (27. Dez. 2014)

Mann, Mann, Michael... wenn ich immer wieder deinen Baum sehe...

Okay, bin schon ruhig!


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Dez. 2014)

Jetzt wirds dann kühl im Wässerchen Micha. 

Hier mal Bilder von heute. Außentemperatur von -2,4 Grad (13:30 Uhr)
Wassertemperatur bei 7,8 Grad. Sogar die letzte Seerose strotzt den Temperaturen, schiebt teilweise Blätter nach ..


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Dez. 2014)

Seit einigen Tagen um die 0°C, seit gestern morgen -3°C,
schaut dann so aus....
 

Wir wollen uns aber nicht beklagen.
Für Norddeutschland soll es moderat bleiben.
Die 'Alpenregion' macht sich besser auf was gefasst, Orkan 'Hiltrud' mit bis zu -26°C (!!!!) soll sich ab Sonntag und
Anfang der nächsten Woche, austoben. Dazu reichlich Schnee.
Drück' die Daumen, dass es nicht zu abenteuerlich wird.


----------



## bekamax (27. Dez. 2014)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Die 'Alpenregion' macht sich besser auf was gefasst, Orkan 'Hiltrud' mit bis zu -26°C (!!!!) soll sich ab Sonntag und
> Anfang der nächsten Woche, austoben. Dazu reichlich Schnee.



Aaagrrrrr.... wer will das denn!!!
Hoffentlich kommt hierher nix oder nur gaaaaaaanz, gaaaaaaaaaaaanz wenig. Den Schigebieten sei es ja gegönnt!


----------



## lotta (29. Dez. 2014)

Da ich vergessen hatte mein Laubnetz ein letztes Mal zu leeren,
sieht es bei mir am Teich zur Zeit leider so aus


----------



## pema (29. Dez. 2014)

Sehr bedrohlich.
Aber ist ja nur Wasser und Laub.
petra


----------



## muh.gp (30. Dez. 2014)

Hi,

es hört nicht auf... Schnee, Schnee, schnee!

Im Teich sind es trotzdem noch 8 Grad und ein Mal am Tag gibt es eine Handvoll Futter für die Koi. Ab 5 Grad kommt dann die Heizung zum Einsatz... Braucht aber nicht.  

    

Weiße und nicht endende Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo
Bei mir auch , nichts als Schnee .....
4 Grad ( Oberflächentemp.)
Mein Großer schwimmt immer noch langsam seine Bahnen .........


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2014)

Was soll die arme Socke auch sonst tun, Micha? 

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder von heute (16 Uhr). Zum Glück ist es heute wärmer, haben nur -2 Grad. - 18 Grad brauch ich nicht mehr!!
Teichheizer ist neu eingestellt auf ca. 6 Grad, bisher nicht angesprungen..

1x am Tag ist Kontrolle & es wird etwas gefüttert.


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2014)

Wenn es so weiter geht , werd ich mir für den nächsten Winter vielleicht auch so eine Wellness Oase einfallen lassen wie ihr für eure Koi ....


----------



## muh.gp (30. Dez. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wenn es so weiter geht , werd ich mir für den nächsten Winter vielleicht auch so eine Wellness Oase einfallen lassen wie ihr für eure Koi ....



Bei deiner Teichform überhaupt kein Problem und sehr einfach zu machen. Also ich für meinen Teil mache es nie mehr ohne... also am Teich meine ich jetzt! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2014)

Ach woher kommt denn nun der Sinneswandel?


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2014)

Fabian
Woher hätte ich mit so einem Wetter den Rechnen können , soviel Schnee hatten wir die letzten 10 Jahre nicht mehr .
Letztes Jahr stand ich bei über 10 Grad im Garten und hab gebuddelt bei der Jahreszeit .......



Michael H schrieb:


> vielleicht




P.S.: Holger ich könnte ja irgendwas Abspannen zwischen meinen Bäumen die ich am Teich ha b.......


----------



## muh.gp (30. Dez. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S.: Holger ich könnte ja irgendwas Abspannen zwischen meinen Bäumen die ich am Teich ha b.......



Ich habe es mir verkniffen...


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2014)

Man muss es positiv sehen, der Baum dient als Schattenspender im Sommer.
Desweiteren kannst ein Sonnensegel dran festmachen


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Man muss es positiv sehen, der Baum dient als Schattenspender im Sommer.
> Desweiteren kannst ein Sonnensegel dran festmachen



Genau , endlich jemand der mich Versteht .....


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2014)

Wenn der Baum mal hin ist, benutzt du den Platz halt als 5tes Becken  oder als 4tes?


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wenn der Baum mal hin ist, benutzt du den Platz halt als 5tes Becken  oder als 4tes?


Es wäre dann das 6 te .....


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2014)

Auch positiv sehen, wird dann das Tosai-Becken!


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2015)

Ich habe meine bestimmt schon einen Monat nicht gesehen.

Habe einen Mörtelkübel so aufgestellt das Sie da drunter können. Dann ist der auch noch voll mit Pflanzen. Dann gehöre ich auch noch zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung....wenn ich zu hause bin ist es dunkel.....

Dachte schon der Reifer hätte es irgendwie doch unter den Draht durch geschaft.....

Gestern habe ich einen Koi und 2 Goldfische gesehen......

Bei 10 Fischen die ich habe.....werde mich mal im Frühjahr überraschen lassen.

Eisfreihalter funktioniert und hatte auch erst einen Tag geschlossenen Eisdecke.

Futter wird nicht mehr genommen. Die haben aber auch im Sommer nur mäßig gefressen. Ist bei dem Teich wohl genügend anderes Leckeres drinnen. Sollte wenn die Koi im nächsten Jahr größer sind wohl anders werden.




....wenn Sie noch da sind ????


----------



## lotta (2. Jan. 2015)

Leider sah es heute Nachmittag so an unserem Teich aus...
  

wenn der Regen morgen durch sein sollte, 
mache ich das Netz leer und schau mal nach meiner Winterabdeckung.
 GRRRR


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Jan. 2015)

Wir hatten heute Sommer....8°C , da bin ich dann in der Dunkelheit mit der Taschenlampe los und nun habe ich 4 von 6 Koi gesehen....sollte alles gut sein.


----------

